# District 9



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2009)

​District 9 is based on Alive in Joburg, a short film directed by Neill Blomkamp, Sharlto Copley, Simon Hansen and Shanon Worley. Copley also portrayed one of the interviewed policemen. The short film is about aliens landing in South Africa and becoming confined to a specific area and forced to work. In the movie these aliens are called "Non-Humans" and are overseen by Multi-National United (MNU), a company which is utilizing alien technology. When Dirk Michaels (Richard Ighedosa), a soldier working for MNU, mutates into a half human and half "Non-Human" after opening a strange tube he finds in District 9, he becomes a wanted man on both sides
Directed by: 	Neill Blomkamp
Produced by:	Peter Jackson
Written by: 	Neill Blomkamp
                        Terri Tatchell
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNcZCpbcifE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjihaK7HfGs[/YOUTUBE]
It's about time that we got an intelligent scifi movie. Most recent films in the genre have been pretty shallow overall. The moral and ethical issues presented in the film's story could make it another TDK - a film with a great balance of action and food for thought - if they are handled properly. I'm cautiously optimistic about D9.

I know that this movie already has a previous thread, but it didn't show up in the search.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

Arishem said:


> It's about time that we got an intelligent scifi movie.


*Cough*Moon*Cough*

I was iffy on the movie, 'til I saw the second trailer yesterday. Now I'm getting a bit excited about it.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm talking about movies that have already been released.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

Arishem said:


> I'm talking about movies that have already been released.



It's been released...in some theaters.

But Children of Men?

The first 2/3rds of Sunshine?


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

I really want to see this movie.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2009)

2006 isn't what I'd call recent, but Children of Men was a good movie. The mutant captain ruined Sunshine for me. It was just so damn cliche and ridiculous and he took up way too much time.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 10, 2009)

Just put this on my "Must watch!" list..


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It's been released...in some theaters.
> 
> But Children of Men?
> 
> The first 2/3rds of Sunshine?



I'm seeing Moon today. I'm so excited. D: D: D DDD::


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 10, 2009)

You must view the trailer if you haven't then discuss.

Link removed


----------



## Bushin (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't believe that it is set in Johannesburg - South Africa - My hometown!
No cool movies are ever _based_ here! Just got to love it... Hope it doesn't ruin the movie...

Looks interesting though. Hope it won't be just another "aliens vs. humans" movie.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2009)

Movie looks so good, I wanna see it so bad


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks kinda, generic man.  Like Independence day with slightly more peaceful aliens and no will smith


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol. You didn't even need to use the search engine to see that theirs a thread about this in the FIRST PAGE.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 10, 2009)

This has epic potential, I just hope they don't screw everything over with whatever the secret of district 9 is. I say pile in as many parallels to real world issues as they can fit.

Anyone else gonna be pissed if the non-humans turn out to be super evolved cockroaches from the future?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2009)

Movie looks epic, also when that alien grabs a missile with his hand, that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

interesting spin on the *Alien Nation* concept


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> interesting spin on the *Alien Nation* concept


 I loved that show. 

Is Children of Men really that good? I was going to rent it a few times but never did for some reason.

Anyway, I'll probably catch this movie some time in 2011 when it's on DVD and I remember it exists. It does look interesting.


----------



## Anavrin224 (Jul 10, 2009)

One of the few movies I may actually go see on opening day.  The first trailer really caught me off guard, especially the line "They're not human".  I think Johannesburg is a great setting, considering the tension between the white and black population in South Africa.  I'm going to remain cautious though, as it is a summer movie which tends to "moar 'splosions" crowd.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 10, 2009)

Saw the trailer, I like it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

Man ive been hyped for this movie for a long while..I finally see it get some attention


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 10, 2009)

Seems interesting man, I really want to see this one.. hope it delivers.


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2009)

it better deliver, this looks like an awesome movie!
this and moon is what i must see this summah


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 12, 2009)

The campaign is so huge and realistic. You even have the alien blogger; Christopher. 


Must see!!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2009)

I cant tell if this is going to be a serious movie or an action movie...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I cant tell if this is going to be a serious movie or an action movie...



That's what I got when I watched the second trailer again...I'm really confused how the movie is going to work out.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 12, 2009)

I really wanna see this movie.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I cant tell if this is going to be a serious movie or an action movie...



A mix of both. But I bet it'll be action focused in the end. I really wanted it to be the other way around though. >_<


----------



## Anavrin224 (Jul 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I cant tell if this is going to be a serious movie or an action movie...



I have a feeling that it's going to be a lot like the 2006 Korean movie "The Host" in which there are action sequences, but it follows more of a dramatic route and presentation.  The directer even said The Host wasn't a monster movie but a family drama with a monster in it.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, can't wait for this movie's release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2009)

long as they got big alien robots imma see it


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

i cant wait to see itpek


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Movie looks epic, also when that alien grabs a missile with his hand, that was fucking awesome.



I thought that was a robot?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2009)

Anavrin224 said:


> I have a feeling that it's going to be a lot like the 2006 Korean movie "The Host" in which there are action sequences, but it follows more of a dramatic route and presentation.  The directer even said The Host wasn't a monster movie but a family drama with a monster in it.



Let's just hope it's better than The Host. Blech...


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 30, 2009)

This movie looks like it'll be sick.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 30, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I thought that was a robot?



Alien power armor.





Akio Shock said:


> The campaign is so huge and realistic. You even have the alien blogger; Christopher.
> 
> 
> Must see!!!



hehe awesome..


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 30, 2009)

Can they speak english?


----------



## sharpie (Jul 31, 2009)

I wasn't that interested when I saw the first trailers a while back.  The recent one's got me wanting to see it though.


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah the latest trailer made the movie look really worth watching


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 31, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I thought that was a robot?



It's actually Alien Mecha 

We have no hope unless we get Octopus Ninjas or something equally as cool


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Let's just hope it's better than The Host. Blech...



wtf? the host was fucking awesome what kind of bad crack were you smoking when you saw it?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2009)

Seems promising.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 2, 2009)

I finally saw the original short movie by Neil Blomkamp, was pretty good. 
Now with a budget to realize just a bit more sci-fi effects to make the aliens look real, add some well played story, and an instant classic sci-fi movie it will be.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm really eager to see this movie.

Same thing would probably happen should we meet an extraterrestrial life form. If we can be so cruel to our own planet I doubt we would be any kinder to other planet life forms.

Still, it would have been cooler if the aliens were Grays. But then the movie wouldn't be about the human mistreatment of the aliens.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 5, 2009)

This movie is getting so much good reviews it's incredible..

I really,REALLY want to see it now!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2009)

100% so far, sounds worthy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 5, 2009)

Disturbia said:


> I'm really eager to see this movie.
> 
> Same thing would probably happen should we meet an extraterrestrial life form. If we can be so cruel to our own planet I doubt we would be any kinder to other planet life forms.
> 
> Still, it would have been cooler if the aliens were Grays. But then the movie wouldn't be about the human mistreatment of the aliens.


to be frank if something like that knocked on my door i'd shoot first and then shoot some more later...


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 100% so far, sounds worthy.



It's too early, Wolverine had a 100% for a while too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2009)

The premise of this movie offend me as a alien of Planet Tihs.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks good. All it neeeds is good writing ,acting, and execution, and critics will love it. They better not fuck it up.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 7, 2009)

So far, the review has gotten 100% positive at Rotten tomatoes.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I cant tell if this is going to be a serious movie or an action movie...


^This.

Learned about this movie last night.  Action was a turn off in the trailer, but hopefully it is more than that.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2009)

Of course it's action, aliens fucking shit up and we trying to shoot them. Auto-action.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Of course it's action, aliens fucking shit up and we trying to shoot them. Auto-action.


Looks more like humans fucking shit up and aliens doing the same in return


----------



## Talon. (Aug 9, 2009)

the first thing i see when i look at this movie is "Halo" but i have no idea why im getting that impression. that alien power armor kinda reminds me of a Covenant Hunter tho...


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2009)

^ It reminds me of Dog from Half Life 2...


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 10, 2009)

A lot of this movie reminds me of Half-Life 2.

So instead of making a Halo movie Peter Jackson decided to support someone making a Half-Life movie...DIVINE JUSTICE


----------



## Koi (Aug 10, 2009)

The more I hear about this movie, the more I actually kinda wanna see it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2009)

_This looks fucking fantastic, i can't wait to see this._


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> ^ It reminds me of Dog from Half Life 2...



i can see where youre getting that.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 12, 2009)

big Armond White strikes again, unsurprisingly. I wonder why Rottentomatoes counts his reviews when it's obvious that hes trolling. That being said, the guy is probably among the most eloquent inflamers of trollkind.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 12, 2009)

Arishem said:


> WIP Armond White strikes again, unsurprisingly. I wonder why Rottentomatoes counts his reviews when it's obvious that hes trolling. That being said, the guy is probably among the most eloquent inflamers of trollkind.



I swear,you can count on this guy to give a good movie a bad review just like you can count on the Sun to rise the next day..

But sadly he has become predictable and thus boring.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 13, 2009)

Bump..new clip!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fem6TbVz8I[/YOUTUBE]

pek pek pek


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to see this movie so bad. My boner is harder than trigonometry for this!  Probably wont get to see it till next week.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2009)

Believe me, its really good. I saw it today! You wont be disappointed. I did a review of the movie as well, its in my sig if anyone is interested.

Movie was realistic as well, shit would probably happen in real life if aliens got stuck on our planet.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2009)

Seeing it Saturday night after work or sunday.

Good review typhoon72, commented!


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks bro! Reps!


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Seeing it Saturday night after work or sunday.
> 
> Good review typhoon72, commented!



I'll pm you and spoil the movie for you tomorrow.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 14, 2009)

^pussy. 

a REAL man would spoil everyone reading this thread!


----------



## Bleach (Aug 14, 2009)

Seen reviews from early showings. Everyone gave it 8+ stars lol.... I wanna see it XD


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Goddamnit! GodFUCKINGdamnit!
> 
> I can't believe that not only did I allow you swindlers, you hucksters, you bamboozlers to seduce me into watching this travesty, but that I dragged *my friends* off this precipice with me. Double shame on the knob-polishing critics.





Adonis said:


> my friends





Adonis said:


> my friends



holy shit...I _never_ saw that one coming.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 14, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> holy shit...I _never_ saw that one coming.



Touch?.

I came on a little too strong with this "friends" lie; what I might was "two complete strangers I sat by in the theatre so I wouldn't be alone."


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 14, 2009)

So do the aliens kill their awful African oppressors?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Goddamnit! GodFUCKINGdamnit!
> 
> I can't believe that not only did I allow you swindlers, you hucksters, you bamboozlers to seduce me into watching this travesty, but that I dragged my friends off this precipice with me. Double shame on the knob-polishing critics.
> 
> ...


Haven't read this but quoting it just incase something happens to this post. I must read this once I finish watching the movie. I love good rants


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

This movie sounds epic. Thanks Adonis.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Haven't read this but quoting it just incase something happens to this post. I must read this once I finish watching the movie. I love good rants



Read the final draft. I edited.



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> This movie sounds epic. Thanks Adonis.



It's your money and time.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome will do, probably sunday night after I see the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

What all did you edit? I already read the whole thing earlier. 

I like giving movies chances. I'm a little naive that way. I even gave DBE a small chance :S.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Goddamnit! GodFUCKINGdamnit!
> 
> I can't believe that not only did I allow you swindlers, you hucksters, you bamboozlers to seduce me into watching this travesty, but that I dragged my friends off this precipice with me. A MIDNIGHT SHOWING, NO LESS! Double shame on the knob-polishing critics.
> 
> ...



you had me at African nigras


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

I might see this with my dad cause he's paying, but eh. I'll skip right now, doesn't look all that interesting, to be honest.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 14, 2009)

Adonis kinda ruined it for me. Adonis ruins everything for me.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 14, 2009)

I personally disagree with Adonis with this movie. I fucking loved this movie. I do completely respect if Adonis didn't like it. I thought it was epic.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 14, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Adonis kinda ruined it for me. Adonis ruins everything for me.



he takes great pride and personal satisfaction from this...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2009)

Adonis is the only guy I can say that I love his rants despite disagreeing with them 80% of the time.


----------



## Sine (Aug 14, 2009)

Sharlto Copley was pretty great in it


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I surely enjoyed it.  I wasn't bored for even a second.  It's top 3 for me for the summer (Harry Potter and Star Trek round out the other two and yes, I've seen just about all of the other ones except G.I. Joe)


----------



## speedstar (Aug 15, 2009)

That was a good movie. I also wasn't bored at all during the movie. The story left me in suspense and wanting to find out what was going to happen next. 

I can't FUCKing remember how many times Wickus said the f word but he said it a lot. But with his accent it was funny. LOL 

It wasn't crap. Go see it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2009)

Review is in sig. Wow, a lot of pple are liking it.....


----------



## FFLN (Aug 15, 2009)

I watched it and I liked it. I went in expecting it to only carry some message about the human condition, but what I saw turned out to be much much more than what I expected. I liked the parallels that were made between the living conditions of the aliens and pretty much any group of humans that have ever been imprisoned and treated as being "less than human". 

That aside, I enjoyed the way they built up the viewer's view of the main character. In the beginning, you see him as being a pussy, and he continues to be a pussy throughout the movie, but then when it came time for him to make a pivotal choice, he decided to go all-out badass. I wouldn't call it cliched writing, since by that point in the movie you're so tired of seeing him being a whiny-little-bitch-that-gets-kicked-around-by-everyone that you WANT to see him finally vent his anger and frustration by going ape-shit crazy on everyone... for a noble cause to boot.

Anyway, I enjoyed the way the movie turned out as well as the action. I loled at the pig scene. Gravity gun for the win.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2009)

It was alright.

It was a pretty funny movie.


----------



## Tex (Aug 15, 2009)

I saw it. 

It was slow in building up, but I really enjoyed it. 

3.5/5.0 for me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2009)

Super good movie, a-o-k excellent good time!


----------



## Corran (Aug 15, 2009)

Very good movie, enjoyed it a lot 

I didn't know much about it going in but was I sure surprised! One of my favorites of the year


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm hoping for a district 10. i would love to know what christopher does.
this movie is good, despite what adonis says about it.  

I think the story has a novel story structure.  The backstory is explained sufficiently and quickly, and we know why the things that are happening are happening.  Suspense is front loaded and is high just within the first 5 minutes.  But this suspense stems from the characters.

The strength of the movie is the characters. The cgi and alien animators did an awesome job with the aliens.  You ever wanna cry for a cockroach? you will.  But it doesn't take long for you to care about the protaganists immediately upon their introductions.  So when we know something happens to them later, we have a feeling of dread about how it happens.

i don't fault the movie for godwin's law.  regular everyday people would invoke hitler in the same situation, so it's not far fetched.

As for the villain, it's a corportate-military villain.  The lack of characterization is sort of symbolic of the state of society views these types nowadays.  Corporations and military are alike in their negatives.  Their leadership is unknown, _purposely_, they aren't held responsible for their actions, and their motives are pretty base: greed, wrath, lust, etc..

The african gang characters can't be offensive as you say, war and brutality is a part of the setting like trees and hills.  And there is the counterbalance of the african official back up of the protagonist, possibly making up for some of the negatives of the gangs.

Overall effect of the movie is positive, so i like it.


----------



## superattackpea (Aug 15, 2009)

Going into the movie I thought it would be an a story depicting an obvious violation of rights due to a "persons" differences with a an ending showing us we're pretty similar after all.

Boy was I wrong. Right off the bat this movie did an exceptional job of portraying the prawn as a clearly lesser species, even despite intergalactic travel, they seemed little more then savages. Coupled with their physical appearance I'm shamed to admit I briefly questioned the degree of basic rights they deserved. This portrayal was masterfully done by explaining that the prawn population stranded on earth was that of the unruly, uneducated that could not function without guidance from an authority, which had died out in the mother ship. cramped together in a third world interment camp along with an African warlord and the result is exactly what you would expect. Having only this one horrible instance to shape your judgment of the entire species you view them as little more then animals. I can't help but think this is how exactly how the slavery was justified and even how racism continues to this day. For this movie to accomplish this is nothing short of incredible. 

I also must add that when the father was showing his son the pamphlet for district ten, that was the most humanizing thing I think I've ever seen in a movie and was pivotal emotional point i was hoping for.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 15, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Read the final draft. I edited.


The first drafts are always better, when published.


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2009)

i wonder what the ages are for all the people who like this movie


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 15, 2009)

I actually thought it was very good, a few things went a bit slow for me, but other than that it was quite a movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2009)

Lord Yu; you shouldn't feel ripped.  Funny People was an awful movie.  I swear it felt like the longest movie I have ever been to.  It would have been so much better without the romance subplot.  District 9 on it's worst day is a far superior film.

Cat Youtube video from Jonah Hill was the high point.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 15, 2009)

Persian

See, *This is what happens when you get somebody who knows how to direct!* Perfect filmmaking at its finest. Great visuals, greater story, great acting the works. Blomkamp kicks Michael Bay, Stephen Sommers and Jerry Bruickheimer's ass anyday! This is the summer film we've been waiting for!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet but I'm gonna go with their opinion rather than Adonis...something tells me he's just jealous because he can't practice his "nigra african voodoo" like they do in SoAF 


for fucks sake the film was made with 30 million dollars. Thats peanuts by today's standards.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmmm, actually, that's pretty damn impressive for $30,000,000. 

Since I've reviewed it, a lot things have been explained to me about why certain subplots appear(the crime lord stuff). But still, I don't think a good movie should have to be explained. 

But maybe I'll like it more if I ever see it again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2009)

i didn't think the transition from mocumentary to normal filming was awkward or noteworthy except to say that it was seamless.  The transition happened when we met christopher, and it worked.  btw the canister retrieval attack was 1 st person also.   i don't think first person shooting always implies mockumentary. it was different but effective.

also, you said the aliens landed by accident.  one could speculate on that based on movie evidence.

a scene missing from the movie :
*Spoiler*: __ 



the alien saying he just wants to go home in some interrogation room




I wonder if some of things you needed explaining are you projecting ur own limitations of understanding on the movie.  For instance if you never worked in military or large multinational conglomerates, you may not understand them.  Or if you aren't too familiar with social/political situations in africa, you may not understand.  I'm not saying it's wrong.  I'm just wondering.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2009)

Er, when you go from Mockumentary to normal, that's too blatant of a shift. The first time it did that, I thought I just caught a plot hole.

Also, I gave DBE a 2/4.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 15, 2009)

2 things just bothered me throughout the movie, other than that, a great movie.
1. humans understanding alien language and vice versa. never really got that.
2. how the hell does alien fuel spilled on your face turn you into an alien


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> dammit martial, u gave dbe a better rating than this!



i stopped reading there because i became busy trying to figure out how the ignore list works: adds _MartialHorror_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> 2 things just bothered me throughout the movie, other than that, a great movie.
> 1. humans understanding alien language and vice versa. never really got that.
> 2. how the hell does alien fuel spilled on your face turn you into an alien



i haven't seen the movie but i'm guessing

1.the aliens been there for almost 3 decades it's possible that they learned from eachother over that time
2.it seeps through the skin?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2009)

lol, dammit Narutosimpson, you're ruining my reputation with your lies.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2009)

haha, my bad, i'll fix it

you didn't give dbe a higher rating than district 9


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm definitely gonna see this shiz


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 16, 2009)

Second best movie of the summer, just as I expected.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 16, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Second best movie of the summer, just as I expected.



Fine, I'll bite. What was the best summer of the year, excellence?


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 16, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Fine, I'll bite. What was the best summer of the year, excellence?



In my opinion (sorry if none of you agree), Star Trek.

It wasn't perfect by any means, but I really reallllllly enjoyed it, because it had everything I wanted in a summer movie.  Good acting, fine story, amazing effects and sound, and Eric Bana over-acting.  I ate that shit up.

Also, lol @ Adonis being a butthurt black male.  Fuck Nigerians... and I say that looking only at Nigerians who run bullshit scams on Facebook Marketplace and Craig's List.  I'm not selling my Wii to some low-life fucks who are just going to mishandle it and never actually pay me.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2009)

but what about that Nigerian prince who needs my help getting his fortune out of the country?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> In my opinion (sorry if none of you agree), Star Trek.
> 
> It wasn't perfect by any means, but I really reallllllly enjoyed it, because it had everything I wanted in a summer movie.  Good acting, fine story, amazing effects and sound, and Eric Bana over-acting.  I ate that shit up.
> 
> Also, lol @ Adonis being a butthurt black male.  Fuck Nigerians... and I say that looking only at Nigerians who run bullshit scams on Facebook Marketplace and Craig's List.  I'm not selling my Wii to some low-life fucks who are just going to mishandle it and never actually pay me.



that's a stupid reason to dislike nigerians


----------



## Penance (Aug 16, 2009)

The movie was projected to make at least 35 million dollars by Sunday's end...I think it'll make 40-45 million opening weekend...


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2009)

Plan to see it Monday.

So far most fans and critics seem to love/like it, so looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 16, 2009)

_I can't wait to see it, i'm stoked._


----------



## Adonis (Aug 16, 2009)

this site


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2009)

i don't watch video reviews.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 16, 2009)

Adonis said:


> this site


Didn't you used to have a Bleach set?

Tousen IIRC?

Epic fail.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 16, 2009)

I liked it a lot, but I do agree with 2 criticisms.  Having it in Johannesburg was pretty hamfisted, especially considering the moral was "ghettos are bad."  Then the whole deus ex machina fluid was a bit much.  They should have had one science experiment do the one affect and other be the fuel.  That would have been a 5 minute change when writing and I think added a lot.

I did enjoy it a lot and think it was a really good movie, but those two things are the only flaws that stuck out to me.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm still amazed that Sharlto Copley has never acted before this


Great fucking Science Fiction movie I can't even remember the last one to come close to being that good (well Children of Men but it barely comes close)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn, it isn't released in turkey yet, but Imdb ratings and reviews seem great.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I liked it a lot, but I do agree with 2 criticisms.  Having it in Johannesburg was pretty hamfisted, especially considering the moral was "ghettos are bad."  Then the whole deus ex machina fluid was a bit much.  They should have had one science experiment do the one affect and other be the fuel.  That would have been a 5 minute change when writing and I think added a lot.
> 
> I did enjoy it a lot and think it was a really good movie, but those two things are the only flaws that stuck out to me.



u might be on billy mays coke, jk

i think the johannesburg setting requires some understanding by those of us from more "liberated" areas.  I mean that's a place in the world which had severe legalized segregation not only 20 years ago, correct?  And by many accounts is still very bad, though it's not legal to discriminate anymore.  This was a movie made by south africans (or a new zealender?)  in south africa, so the notion of equality and what not isn't as obvious, as soaked in, to them as it is to us.   an american movie wouldn't get the same pass.

also, i think the fluid leads to alot of questions, about the purpose of the aliens on the planet, were they all born aliens or were they converted, what is the basis of the alien bio genetic technology?  etc..


----------



## Gooba (Aug 16, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> u might be on billy mays coke, jk
> 
> i think the johannesburg setting requires some understanding by those of us from more "liberated" areas.  I mean that's a place in the world which had severe legalized segregation not only 20 years ago, correct?  And by many accounts is still very bad, though it's not legal to discriminate anymore.  This was a movie made by south africans (or a new zealender?)  in south africa, so the notion of equality and what not isn't as obvious, as soaked in, to them as it is to us.   an american movie wouldn't get the same pass.


The thing is, the movie was already a thinly veiled allegory for Apartheid, setting it in the same place is making it way too obvious.  I could almost hear the filmmaker yelling.

"This is about Apartheid, get it?"
5 minutes later,
"This is about Apartheid, get it!?"
5 minutes later,
"This is about Apartheid, GET IT!?"
5 minutes later,
"THIS IS ABOUT APARTHEID GET IT!?"
5 minutes later,
"A!-P!-A!-R!-T!-H!-E!-I!-D! YOU IDIOT!"
*credit to spoonyexperiment


> also, i think the fluid leads to alot of questions, about the purpose of the aliens on the planet, were they all born aliens or were they converted, what is the basis of the alien bio genetic technology?  etc..


That would have all still happened if they had just had 1 cylinder full of fuel and another with the transforming liquid.  It changes it from a magical do-everything plot device to two plausible scientific materials.


----------



## Chee (Aug 16, 2009)

Huh, turns out that I loved this movie. I thought it was uninteresting before I went in, but this might be one of my favorite movies of 2009.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Huh, turns out that I loved this movie. I thought it was uninteresting before I went in, but this might be one of my favorite movies of 2009.


Me too, despite what I've been saying those are just nitpicks.  I'd probably rank 2009:

1) Moon
2) Star Trek
3) D9

Actually I dunno, 2009 has had a lot of good stuff, but this is definitely way up there.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually, I changed my mind.  My second favorite summer movie is The Hurt Locker.

Fuuuuuuuuuuck I wanna see Moon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2009)

i liked it (eventhough i think the main character was an asshole, he redeemed himself in the end)

I felt great sympathy for the aliens being treated like their animals, they seem like peaceful beings to me.
p.s.

*Spoiler*: __ 



that fucking mecha was awesome


----------



## Adonis (Aug 16, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Didn't you used to have a Bleach set?
> 
> Tousen IIRC?
> 
> Epic fail.



And?

I chose the Tousen motif when I was like 12, and actually into Bleach, and I don't see what that has to do with my taste in movies. I can enjoy something without calling it "OMG THE BEST THING EVAH!" Unlike a lot of you who can't separate "entertaining" and "well-made."

As for Wikus' redemption, he was self-serving until the *very* end and obstructed Chris every step of the way with his tantrums.


----------



## Chee (Aug 16, 2009)

Yea, I loved the mech part.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2009)

First half of the movie was meh, second half was awesome.


----------



## Chee (Aug 16, 2009)

I loved the first half, the part where his nails started to fall off was creepily awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the guy chopped off his finger and was surprised by how painful it was

the little alien(Christopher's? son) was cute imo


----------



## Penance (Aug 16, 2009)

The movie made 37 million this weekend...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2009)

Adonis generally has pretty accurate opinions.  For now on I think I will wait for his review before going to any movies.

I read what NarutoSimpson had to say and I agree entirely.  I AM FUCKING FLABBERGASTED!  I cannot believe that Martial Horror gave Dragonball Evolution a higher score than District 9.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Adonis generally has pretty accurate opinions.  For now on I think I will wait for his review before going to any movies.
> 
> I read what NarutoSimpson had to say and I agree entirely.  I AM FUCKING FLABBERGASTED!  I cannot believe that Martial Horror gave Dragonball Evolution a higher score than District 9.



Grrrrrrr.....................


----------



## Berserk (Aug 16, 2009)

Let me put it this way.  I know it might be going overboard, but,  THIS MOVIE IS EPIC!!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## Penance (Aug 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Grrrrrrr.....................



......

For those not joking...it's not true...

And yes, the movie was epic...


----------



## Berserk (Aug 16, 2009)

Penance said:


> ......
> 
> For those not joking...it's not true...
> 
> And yes, the movie was epic...



Not was.  It is epic.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2009)

About the "magic goo"...it isn't as "plot-devicey" as you're making it out to be. All of their tech is basically run by genetics so its not so far fetched that this goop can double as a genetic modifier as well.


also, *Goober* mentioned "_why not have 2 vials instead of one magic deus ex fluid_"...well, explain to me how it would have worked since Christopher was only interested in making fuel to get off Earth and not in being a mad scientist?

having that second cause for genetic mutation not only removes any link between Christopher and Dinkus, it also would have seemed absurd for these cockroaches to be experimenting with genetics in the first place, considering the squalor they live in.

I think they did the right thing by linking them the way they did...not only that, but this shit is Alien, we aren't really supposed to understand how their minds work. If anything, I thought their tech seemed "too human"...but what can you do when your budget is peanuts...

I haven't seen Moon since they don't play that shit around here but I've seen just about every other shit movie that's come out this summer and this one ranks up at the top with Star Trek.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 16, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> About the "magic goo"...it isn't as "plot-devicey" as you're making it out to be. All of their tech is basically run by genetics so its not so far fetched that this goop can double as a genetic modifier as well.
> 
> 
> also, *Goober* mentioned "_why not have 2 vials instead of one magic deus ex fluid_"...well, explain to me how it would have worked since Christopher was only interested in making fuel to get off Earth and not in being a mad scientist?
> ...



Plotholes fixed for me.  I feel better.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 16, 2009)

I expected more..... I'm kind of disappointed.  Is it original, maybe, does it do anything new; not really. Aside from the poor closing act and some annoying acting, it's not a film I would watch again. It doesn't reach the higher level of suspense Aliens did, or the intellectual level of Blade Runner or the terrific revamp of this years Star Wars` action. Sadly I thought it would, I guess those HD 1080P trailers on youtube make everything look good in 3 minutes.


----------



## Chee (Aug 16, 2009)

What's the main character's actor's name? I really liked him, I wanna watch out for other films of his.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Actually I dunno, 2009 has had a lot of good stuff, but this is definitely way up there.


Not really, there was a lot of potential, but so far, it's been an utterly poor movie season. A lot of big disappointments with massive hype. I'm hoping for another Matrix to knock us out of left field.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> What's the main character's actor's name? I really liked him, I wanna watch out for other films of his.



he's never acted before...

edit: nvm i thought you wanted to see other films he's made.


----------



## Sine (Aug 16, 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> main character's actor's name?



Sharlto Copley. I'll look out for his next too


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 17, 2009)

District 9 draws from District 6 in South Africa, '_it's about as subtle as a brick to the head_' - Spoony.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2009)

is spoony the asshole who pretends he's a homeless retard?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 17, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> is spoony the asshole who pretends he's a homeless retard?


District 6 comment is my comment. I just swiped his quote to make my point.
Its some video reviewed linked earlier.

*Goomba* thanks for pointing me to the movie MOON  I just saw the HD trailer and it looks like it might just top Star Trek.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 17, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> is spoony the asshole who pretends he's a homeless retard?



Nah, Spoony's the one that constantly gets afflicted by the same mondo zit on his forehead.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 17, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Not really, there was a lot of potential, but so far, it's been an utterly poor movie season. A lot of big disappointments with massive hype. I'm hoping for another Matrix to knock us out of left field.


Besides D9 2009 has had Taken, Coraline, Watchmen, Adventureland, Crank 2, *Star Trek*, Drag Me to Hell, *Up*, *The Hangover*, *Moon*, The Hurt Locker, and 500 Days of Summer.  The last two I haven't seen but I've heard really good things about.  Bold are especially good ones.  I think wanting a Matrix level film is a bit much to hope for since I rank that in my top 10, but Inglourious Basterds and Avatar have potential.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 17, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Besides D9 2009 has had Taken, Coraline, Watchmen, Adventureland, Crank 2, *Star Trek*, Drag Me to Hell, *Up*, *The Hangover*, *Moon*, The Hurt Locker, and 500 Days of Summer.  The last two I haven't seen but I've heard really good things about.  Bold are especially good ones.  I think wanting a Matrix level film is a bit much to hope for since I rank that in my top 10, but Inglourious Basterds and Avatar have potential.


I only liked UP! The Watchmen, and Star Trek. UP! had me laughing whilst I was barely awake. The rest on our list I've mostly seen and were just average or horrible. 

SQUIRREL!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 17, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> District 9 draws from District 6 in South Africa, '_it's about as subtle as a brick to the head_' - Spoony.



Sorry guy, South African history is not very well known to most people.  I doubt 1% of Americans know what district 6 is, especially american's younger than 40.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 17, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> Sorry guy, South African history is not very well known to most people.  I doubt 1% of Americans know what district 6 is, especially american's younger than 40.


Sorry guy, you are wrong.  Nelson Mandela is the poster man from this. I think many people know South Africa's history.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 17, 2009)

Adonis said:


> And?
> 
> I chose the Tousen motif when I was like 12, and actually into Bleach, and I don't see what that has to do with my taste in movies. I can enjoy something without calling it "OMG THE BEST THING EVAH!" Unlike a lot of you who can't separate "entertaining" and "well-made."
> 
> As for Wikus' redemption, he was self-serving until the *very* end and obstructed Chris every step of the way with his tantrums.


I'm just saying, you talk alot of shit for a guy who used to have a Bleach set.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Sorry guy, you are wrong.  Nelson Mandela is the poster man from this. I think many people know South Africa's history.



I think I'm more knowledgeable about world events than the average teen and even 20 something, I'm aware of apartheid and the racial shit thats gone down in africa since europe arrived...but even with that I don't think this film was beating us to death with it.

I guess since its so distant from my reality and the fact that, unlike with black people, these cockroaches are actually quite dangerous out of sheer stupidity and 'otherness' that it almost seems understandable that humans would want them segregated.

IMO protecting humans from strange violent rubber eating freaks who can't even work their own tech and are a hazrd to public health =/= segregating people just because their skin and hair "ain't right".


----------



## Adonis (Aug 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I'm just saying, you talk alot of shit for a guy who used to have a Bleach set.



So? I back my shit up with reasoned explanations. You're resorting to an ad-hominem. 

Never have I said Bleach was amazing or even decently-written. I, like others, mock it relentlessly. I can separate something's entertainment value from its actual quality.

Most of all, never do I act as if my opinion is off limits. You guys are more than free to question my opinion and strongly disagree with what I say. I don't cry because someone yells "Boo" at something I like.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay first of all I have to say that I thought that the movie was fricking great.

Don't let what other people tell you get in the way of seeing this.

See it for yourself and then judge it..

Some minor things..the alien baby "Junior" was cute as heck in a repulsive way..


And right at the end when Christopher 
*Spoiler*: __ 



uses the interface on the alien ship and you can see that they have charts of whole galaxies and you realise just how advanced they are and what they could do to humanity if they ever come back to pay us for how we have treated the dumbest members of their species..that was a great "HOLY SHI- !" moment!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> I expected more..... I'm kind of disappointed.  Is it original, maybe, does it do anything new; not really. Aside from the poor closing act and some annoying acting, it's not a film I would watch again. It doesn't reach the higher level of suspense Aliens did, or the intellectual level of Blade Runner or the terrific revamp of this years Star Wars` action. Sadly I thought it would, I guess those HD 1080P trailers on youtube make everything look good in 3 minutes.



It's not really original. In a sense, it's X-men with Aliens.....Ugh, should've included that in my review!

I still thought it was a good movie, but severly overhyped.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 17, 2009)

whine whine whine whine whine -Benitez

You guys aren't aware of this little gem, are you?

This premise isn't as original or groundbreaking as fans let on; it's at least 2 decades too late.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It's not really original. In a sense, it's X-men with Aliens.....Ugh, should've included that in my review!



Out of all the things you could compare it to, you choose X-Men?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2009)

Matrix of the decade. Kind of heavy handed, okay really heavy handed and  plot isn't the freshest or best but it's a breath of fresh air in mainstream movies. Shoe-string budgets(by sci-fi standards), semi-consumer grade cameras, and heavy handed messages based on actual events will be in vogue for years to come because of this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Out of all the things you could compare it to, you choose X-Men?



Well, I could compare it "The Crazies"......


----------



## Chee (Aug 17, 2009)

I really don't see how District 9 is anything like X-Men...


----------



## Adonis (Aug 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> I really don't see how District 9 is anything like X-Men...



X-men is the king of heavy-handed, nonsensical allegory about discrimination in geek culture.


----------



## Chee (Aug 17, 2009)

Adonis said:


> X-men is the king of heavy-handed, nonsensical allegory about discrimination in geek culture.



I see the discrimination part in it, but everything else is nothing like District 9.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> I see the discrimination part in it, but everything else is nothing like District 9.



Guys who "just want to be left alone"

Really bad allegories for actual events.

The discrimination in both stories is pretty justified since dudes who control fundamental elements of the universe and aliens with space guns are feared for very good reasons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Guys who "just want to be left alone"
> 
> Really bad allegories for actual events.
> 
> The discrimination in both stories is pretty justified since dudes who control fundamental elements of the universe and aliens with space guns are feared for very good reasons.



the aliens were not feared,i could compared them to jews during the holocaust.The jews were not feared,just hated.the military saw the aliens as a science project.once the main character(keep forgetting his name) grew that alien hand they treated him the same.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 17, 2009)

Adonis said:


> MEL001
> 
> You guys aren't aware of this little gem, are you?
> 
> This premise isn't as original or groundbreaking as fans let on; it's at least 2 decades too late.



I brought up this series a while back when there was just D9 trailers and wondered if they would be different.  I thought D9 was sufficiently different from alien nation in enough many ways that it's not worth the comparison.  



mystictrunks said:


> Guys who "just want to be left alone"
> 
> Really bad allegories for actual events.
> 
> The discrimination in both stories is pretty justified since dudes who control fundamental elements of the universe and aliens with space guns are feared for very good reasons.



The aliens have uniform, limited abilities, so without their guns they are easy to defeat, and even their guns have limitations and can be over come with human guns.  Ie humans aren't defenseless against them, and humans don't have many surprises defeating prawns.  

It's a little different from xmen cause the threat isn't as severe in D9.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 17, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> It's a little different from xmen cause the threat isn't as severe in D9.



*three years later* what Sequel WHERE


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 17, 2009)

^Yeah, can't wait until 3 years to see what the prawns have up their sleeves.

Didn't the Xmen want to be integrated into society by proving their worth?  The aliens were polar opposites, it's not similar enough to be compared.


Story wasn't intelligent as people and critics made it sound, it was good and required more attention than average but not intelligent.  Action was batshit insane, my favorite action movie since Iron man.  Overall it was very enjoyable.

Can't wait for the second installment, this one had too many unanswered questions.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Matrix of the decade. Kind of heavy handed, okay really heavy handed and  plot isn't the freshest or best but it's a breath of fresh air in mainstream movies. Shoe-string budgets(by sci-fi standards), semi-consumer grade cameras, and heavy handed messages based on actual events will be in vogue for years to come because of this movie.



I would say that Lord of the Rings is the Matrix of the decade, but it's more like the Titanic of the decade.

The Matrix of THIS decade?  Maybe the first Transformers?  No, too fan-serviced.  Maybe Children of Men?  Yeah, I choose Children of Men.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I even gave DBE a small chance :S.



YOU FOOL!


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

Well i have been dying to see this movie ever since the trailer released on Hulu months ago. Going to see this week P:


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

So is this movie good or not?! For anyone who saw it, this movie could be compared to which other?! I knoe its about aliens invading earth or something but if its just that then i'm not really into the mood of seeing yet another movie with the same plot all over that was used and abused in previous movies.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> So is this movie good or not?! For anyone who saw it, this movie could be compared to which other?! I knoe its about aliens invading earth or something but if its just that then i'm not really into the mood of seeing yet another movie with the same plot all over that was used and abused in previous movies.
> 
> Sayonara
> NK



its one of the best of the summer...

you won't be disappointed


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> its one of the best of the summer...
> 
> you won't be disappointed



Cool, i really hope so! I've been urging for more good movies. I dont know if this is a "popcorn" movie, but even if it is i just want something to entertain me a bit with a reasonably good story and action 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 18, 2009)

well then your going to right movie NK


----------



## Alice (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm gonna watch that tomorrow, though, gotta say I have a feeling it would be a tiny bit like Cloverfield


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> I'm gonna watch that tomorrow, though, gotta say I have a feeling it would be a tiny bit like Cloverfield



Cloverfield is a monster movie.

This isn't.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

The only thing I think is similar between Cloverfield and District 9 is the documentary-ish style. But I haven't seen Cloverfield so....


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> The only thing I think is similar between Cloverfield and District 9 is the documentary-ish style. But I haven't seen Cloverfield so....



Except Cloverfield acts more as government-held document footage.  For records of the attack and such.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2009)

Saw it yesterday, thought it was a pretty good movie overall.

I'm not sure I would of rated it as high as critics did, I would still give it a pretty good rating but not nearly has high as they did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2009)

Alice said:


> I'm gonna watch that tomorrow, though, gotta say I have a feeling it would be a tiny bit like Cloverfield



It's supposed to be in the veign of a documentary, but it suddenly cops out and becomes a traditional movie, then occasionally going back to documentary style.....I hate the documentary style, but it's even worse when you can't even mantain it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2009)

Well they couldn't do the whole thing documentary style without cutting out a lot of the movie. The breaking into MNU would've been a lot shittier via security cameras. And we wouldn't see anything at all about how the guy went from human to prawn.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

I didn't mind that they switched from documentary to traditional. Nothing wrong with playing with formats as long as its done right.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2009)

They should've just made it traditional.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> They should've just made it traditional.



how would we get the suspense from those interviews that they had at the beginning mixed with the video of him being a more or less normal working class guy ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> how would we get the suspense from those interviews that they had at the beginning mixed with the video of him being a more or less normal working class guy ?



You could do maybe the opening bit with him talking, but having the entie first 20-30 minutes of documentary causes us to think thats the style. Then cutting away just feels like a cop-out.

Also, it ends up basically spoiling the ending that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



His ending isn't a happy one necessarily


----------



## FFLN (Aug 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You could do maybe the opening bit with him talking, but having the entie first 20-30 minutes of documentary causes us to think thats the style. Then cutting away just feels like a cop-out.
> 
> Also, it ends up basically spoiling the ending that
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't think it spoils the ending. It's more like it leaves the viewer with certain ideas of how his story may conclude, but you're never certain exactly what will happen until it does end.

The transition from one film style to another didn't bother me. It seemed to be a method to show viewers what the general public in that movie setting knows about the incident while allowing us viewers to see the story in full and with more detail.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I don't think it spoils the ending. It's more like it leaves the viewer with certain ideas of how his story may conclude, but you're never certain exactly what will happen until it does end.
> 
> The transition from one film style to another didn't bother me. It seemed to be a method to show viewers what the general public in that movie setting knows about the incident while allowing us viewers to see the story in full and with more detail.



Then I've just seen too many movies because I saw the ending coming a mile away thanks to the documentary thing. Maybe that's it.

"District 9" is a great movie for people who have lives. For movie freaks, it's a bundle of predictable cliches(but still fun all the same).


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2009)

the switching "back and forth" thing didn't bother me in the least...Film is an art, and as an art it isn't bound by any set rules no matter how much people may want to impose them.

besides, it worked for the movie...the documentary style is mainly to get the side characters perspectives on the ordeal that we saw in its entirety.

If the whole film had been "traditional", having people give their opinions to the audience would have really seemed rather retarded and broken the atmosphere of the movie.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> the switching "back and forth" thing didn't bother me in the least...*Film is an art, and as an art it isn't bound by any set rules no matter how much people may want to impose them*.
> 
> besides, it worked for the movie...the documentary style is mainly to get the side characters perspectives on the ordeal that we saw in its entirety.
> 
> If the whole film had been "traditional", having people give their opinions to the audience would have really seemed rather retarded and broken the atmosphere of the movie.



Totally agree.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I don't think it spoils the ending. It's more like it leaves the viewer with certain ideas of how his story may conclude, but you're never certain exactly what will happen until it does end.
> 
> The transition from one film style to another didn't bother me. It seemed to be a method to show viewers what the general public in that movie setting knows about the incident while allowing us viewers to see the story in full and with more detail.



yeah, i agree with this.  It's another theme of the movie that there's a govt and corporate spin on the events of the movie.  The documentary is the "official" version of the story.  However we know that there was the true story that was not told at all in the documentary.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Then I've just seen too many movies because I saw the ending coming a mile away thanks to the documentary thing. Maybe that's it.
> 
> "District 9" is a great movie for people who have lives. For movie freaks, it's a bundle of predictable cliches(but still fun all the same).



I don't know if I would attribute it to that... For example, here are some potential endings that were going through my head as I was watching the movie and listening to the documentary-style parts:


*Spoiler*: _tagging only because knowing what DOESN'T happen will also spoil it to an extent_ 




-Christopher is shot and killed, leaving Wicus with no one else to rely on except Chris Junior.
-Wicus completes his transformation and turns out to have transformed into a command-type "Prawn" who then commands the masses of Prawns from the command seat of the mothership.
-Chris, his son, and Wicus all get killed and the "bad guys" win the day.
-In the scene where they're about to kill Christopher, Wicus doesn't save him, but just runs off and ends up being on the run forever, or at least until captured.




Maybe if I had seen more of this director's previous films, which was just the one short-film if what others have posted is correct, I may have been able to figure out the direction that he was going in, but since I hadn't seen them, I could only base it on the documentary's foreshadowing and the in-film actions.

Of course, the way the film actually ended was one of the general predictions, but I couldn't have figured out how the movie was going to get to that point just from the first documentary section. To me, I enjoy the ride more so than the end of it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2009)

Animation TV Shows




> We were also dealing with lots of improv. Like Sharlto’s character doesn’t say one word that was written. That’s all improvised. So there was a different structure to how it was done as well, it wasn’t a normal movie that way



JESUS
FUCKING
CHRIST


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2009)

sharlto is the main character? that's impressive.  Cool interview.  I was feeling the mixed cinema styles, some people don't like it, but it worked for me.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Think Progress got their hands on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad for a first time actor,ain't it?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2009)

Keeps the budget low and gives unknowns opportunities, so i'm all for it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2009)

Sequel?!?!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Sequel?!?!



when? 3 years you say?!
i won't believe it until i hear it!


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

Sharlto is a great actor, I can't wait to see him in more films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

A sequel for this movie would just be a generic blockbuster with prawns blowing shit up left and right.

Could be awesome.


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2009)

saw this last night, i think this was my favorite "human death by prawn"


----------



## Adonis (Aug 19, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> the switching "back and forth" thing didn't bother me in the least...Film is an art, and as an art it isn't bound by any set rules no matter how much people may want to impose them.
> 
> besides, it worked for the movie...the documentary style is mainly to get the side characters perspectives on the ordeal that we saw in its entirety.
> 
> If the whole film had been "traditional", having people give their opinions to the audience would have really seemed rather retarded and broken the atmosphere of the movie.



For starters, I'd hardly consider this movie "art." Setting an action flick (yes it's an action flick if the denouement/climax is a 30 minute shootout/mech battle preceded by a conspicuously-easy 20 minute infiltration ) against a social issue is not the same thing as exploring that issue; otherwise, The 6th Day is a deep character-study about cloning. 

Plus, what the fuck is revolutionary about the treatment of aliens=racism parallel? Isn't that literally the most obvious real-world connection to make when dealing with different species interacting? Welcome to Sci-Fi 101.

Second, MH and I aren't arguing "art" has format restrictions, nice straw man, but simply that in this particular case it felt like a cop-out because the director seemingly couldn't keep the gimmick going. For me, I didn't see the point of setting up all this exposition (yet somehow neglecting key points like the where, why, and how for the Prawns) and sentimentality via the documentary only to eschew it in favor of big alien guns, robots and generic bad guys.

And let me talk about the ending. How fucking cheesy was Prawn Wikus holding that flower? Didn't we get that imagery in Beauty and the Beast? He may be a monster on the outside but only a human could make such beautiful art! Blegh!


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

As far as aliens vs military goes it was fine but lol at the social commentary.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 19, 2009)

It's _The Dark Knight_ all over again.

Rather than just be satisfied that they got a well-made action flick, they feel the need to justify their fanatic praise by claiming it was a philosophical drama that "explored" all these social issues it didn't. Fuck, you can admire The Emperor's nudity without being utterly convinced he's wearing the most ornate robes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It's _The Dark Knight_ all over again.
> 
> Rather than just be satisfied that they got a well-made action flick, they feel the need to justify their fanaticism by claiming it was a philosophical character study that "explored" all these social issues it didn't. Fuck, you can admire The Emperor's nudity without being utterly convinced he's wearing the most ornate robes.



It's The Matrix syndrome. Cool action movie comes out, nice setting, with only a few thinsg off about it. Peopel who want everythign they like to be "high-art" ignore what works about it(shooting dudes) and focus on what doesn't work(philosophy) ending up with a sequel that's just horrible.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> For starters, I'd hardly consider this movie "art." Setting an action flick (yes it's an action flick if the denouement/climax is a 30 minute shootout/mech battle preceded by a conspicuously-easy 20 minute infiltration ) against a social issue is not the same thing as exploring that issue; otherwise, The 6th Day is a deep character-study about cloning.
> 
> Plus, what the fuck is revolutionary about the treatment of aliens=racism parallel? Isn't that literally the most obvious real-world connection to make when dealing with different species interacting? Welcome to Sci-Fi 101.
> 
> ...



tl;dr but frankly, I've read enough of your posts that I no longer need to.

Film is film, which is art...that means even the lowliest B movie is considered "art", just like caveman wall paintings are considered art.

and as for social commentary? don't make me laugh, only pseudo intellectuals who think they are "deep", when in fact they are actually just shallow people with higher IQ's, care about that shit. Those days when movies and tv have some form of "impact" or shock factor in society have long since past. Its the internet, read up on it.

all that matters when you go see a movie now: was the acting good, the setting, the props etc.  MOST importantly, did you enjoy it?

and as with ALL things art, it always comes down to personal preference/background/aesthetics, so called _authorities_ on the topic mean nothing to someone who doesn't invest time in such trivialities.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 19, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> tl;dr but frankly, I've read enough of your posts that I no longer need to.
> 
> Film is film, which is art...that means even the lowliest B movie is considered "art", just like caveman wall paintings are considered art.



GI JOE is film ergo GI JOE is art. That about right?

I get what you're saying, and you're right if you take the barest definition of art, but doesn't that make the designation of "art" meaningless if anything and everything qualifies? Why even bother to say the word knowing what lofty ideals it implies?



> and as for social commentary? don't make me laugh, only pseudo intellectuals who think they are "deep", when in fact they are actually just shallow people with higher IQ's, care about that shit. Those days when movies and tv have some form of "impact" or shock factor in society have long since past. Its the internet, read up on it.



I'm not the one saying a movie has to have "deep" social commentary to be good. The people trying to convince me this movie is so amazing are the ones appealing to that argument. I just find it heavy-handed.

Why the fuck reply to my comment when you didn't read it? Everything you say is going to be a misrepresentation of my argument based on your assumptions. Totally fair to me.



> all that matters when you go see a movie now: was the acting good, the setting, the props etc.  MOST importantly, did you enjoy it?



There was nothing amazing about any of it and I didn't enjoy it.

That's not all there is to movies, though. Even though it has the additional concerns of a visual medium, it still conforms to the same standard of storytelling/narrative as novels and any other storytelling medium do. 



> and as with ALL things art, it always comes down to personal preference/background/aesthetics, so called _authorities_ on the topic mean nothing to someone who doesn't invest time in such trivialities.



I don't claim to be an authority, but one ought to be able to defend their stances. Otherwise, on what grounds do you and others call movies like GI JOE or "the lowliest B-movies" mindless tripe? If there's no barometer for quality, and no objective way to argue one's taste, why do we even distinguish between good movies and bad movies at all?

Don't be hypocrites. The same people so quick to call movies they dislike "bad/awful/da worst eva" are the same people who hide behind the "subjectivity" shield when another criticizes a movie *they* like. It can't work like that.


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, one thing is clear IMO, if a sequel is made, it could be a lot better than the original...

3 years indeed 

p.s. Sharlto is great in this movie, I think it's because he's a writer/director on other shit...

p.s.s. a sequel neeeeeds to be made.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

> Film is film, which is art...that means even the lowliest B movie is considered "art", just like caveman wall paintings are considered art.



The definiton of "art" in movies changes too often these days, anything thats not aimed at mainstream is techinically regarded as art so by default popular entertainment is not art. And District 9 shouldn't be regarded as either. Having said that "art" doesn't equal to integrity or legitmacy.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It's The Matrix syndrome. Cool action movie comes out, nice setting, with only a few thinsg off about it. Peopel who want everythign they like to be "high-art" ignore what works about it(shooting dudes) and focus on what doesn't work(philosophy) ending up with a sequel that's just horrible.



horrible sequel?

Matrix Trilogy kicks ass


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

> horrible sequel?
> 
> Matrix Trilogy kicks ass



At times they were interesting, but really bad movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> horrible sequel?
> 
> Matrix Trilogy kicks ass



neo dies


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> For starters, I'd hardly consider this movie "art." Setting an action flick (yes it's an action flick if the denouement/climax is a 30 minute shootout/mech battle preceded by a conspicuously-easy 20 minute infiltration ) against a social issue is not the same thing as exploring that issue; otherwise, The 6th Day is a deep character-study about cloning.



I agree with raging boner, everything is art, and art is everywhere,  it's about the attitude that you bring to something that was made, not the intent of what was made, if you can get my drift.  I can design a dirt road that is more artistic than pieces of "art".



> Plus, what the fuck is revolutionary about the treatment of aliens=racism parallel? Isn't that literally the most obvious real-world connection to make when dealing with different species interacting? Welcome to Sci-Fi 101.



Just cause a symbol has been done before doesn't make it not work.  It's an archetype.  There was always similar stories to this , and there will always be similar stories to this bc it will always be relevant.

And I said before it's a movie by south africans set in south africa.  telling this story could be deeply meaningful to them as it touches a shameful subject, which I bet you 99% of americans don't know about.  Did you know what district 6 was till this movie?  I haven't met one person who knew what district 6 was, and i've been asking.  

Would you be impressed if iran did an art film about gay guy coming out of the closet, or NK did a film about freedom and justice?  I bet those movies would look totally cornball to us americans and westerners, but for them it would be a revolution on film.



> And let me talk about the ending. How fucking cheesy was Prawn Wikus holding that flower? Didn't we get that imagery in Beauty and the Beast? He may be a monster on the outside but only a human could make such beautiful art! Blegh!



I didn't see it as cheesy are trying to tug at my heart string.  The movie took sentimentality as more matter of fact, or only made slight suggestions.  eg. christopher tearing blood when in custody wasn't over done, but we got the point, that he had alot of emotions at the time.



Adonis said:


> GI JOE is film ergo GI JOE is art. That about right?



Of course gi joe is art! so is dbe, even if it's bad, or superficial, selling out.

I hate to use the word elitist, but this is one of the more thoughtfully done movies recently ,and you are hating on it mostly, from what i see, cause it has some mass appeal.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> There was nothing amazing about any of it and I didn't enjoy it.
> 
> That's not all there is to movies, though. Even though it has the additional concerns of a visual medium, it still conforms to the same standard of storytelling/narrative as novels and any other storytelling medium do.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with conforming?  This movie conformed well, in my opinion.  Sure, at face value it's nothing special, but out of the rest of the crap we've been fed this summer, this movie really shines.  That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> neo dies



yeah

the original Oracle Prophecy had to come true at some point every thing else she said did


----------



## Adonis (Aug 19, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> What's wrong with conforming?  This movie conformed well, in my opinion.  Sure, at face value it's nothing special, but out of the rest of the crap we've been fed this summer, this movie really shines.  That's just my opinion though.



I shouldn't have omitted "has to."

What I meant to say was that movies *have to* conform to the same standards of storytelling as novels and any other medium. I wasn't using "conform" as a pejorative here.

The underlined is just an example of the bar being so low that any movie that even vaguely rises above it is lauded as "revolutionary".

People bitch-and-moan about how awful Hollywood is yet demonize anyone who calls movies like Transformers 2 tripe as "elitists." Make up your goddamn minds! You can't complain about how complacent Hollywood is while eating up all the shit they feed you.



			
				narutosimpson said:
			
		

> I agree with raging boner, everything is art, and art is everywhere, it's about the attitude that you bring to something that was made, not the intent of what was made, if you can get my drift. I can design a dirt road that is more artistic than pieces of "art".



I know that anything created is arguably art. What I'm saying is why do we treat the label of "art" (i.e. an "artsy" film) as praise if anything is art by mere virtue of having been made? The word "art" colloquially implies a certain expertise and excellence so to use it as tacitly as you guys are undermines the designation. You can't claim that everything is art while simultaneously asserting that some things are "TRUE art;" it's be no different than claiming some food is more "food-like" than others or TRUE food.



> Just cause a symbol has been done before doesn't make it not work. It's an archetype. There was always similar stories to this , and there will always be similar stories to this bc it will always be relevant.
> 
> And I said before it's a movie by south africans set in south africa. telling this story could be deeply meaningful to them as it touches a shameful subject, which I bet you 99% of americans don't know about. Did you know what district 6 was till this movie? I haven't met one person who knew what district 6 was, and i've been asking.
> 
> Would you be impressed if iran did an art film about gay guy coming out of the closet, or NK did a film about freedom and justice? I bet those movies would look totally cornball to us americans and westerners, but for them it would be a revolution on film.



Doesn't it defeat the "OMG THIS MOVIE IS SO ORIGINAL" fervor if it's a Sci-fi staple and the EXACT premise was done 20 years ago?


If anything, it diminishes what's being allegorized when you juxtapose an action flick against a real-life tragedy and use giant lobsters as stand-ins for the victims.

People say "Well, the movie wasn't trying to go deeply into the Apartheid issue" but my question is why even bother with the parallel at all if you're not going to provide any insight or extrapolate any meaningful context from it? It's unfair to derive drama from real-life social issues but not going the extra mile to do them justice

I know what I'll do: I'm making a ninja epic set against the Bolshevik Revolution. This is so clever and original, amirite?



> I didn't see it as cheesy are trying to tug at my heart string. The movie took sentimentality as more matter of fact, or only made slight suggestions. eg. christopher tearing blood when in custody wasn't over done, but we got the point, that he had alot of emotions at the time.



It's completely cheesy. The guy was a xenophobic, contemptible twat throughout the entire movie but I'm supposed to see his "humanity" because he makes shitty origami for his wife? You want my sympathy? Make a sympathetic character from jump or do the work to make an unlikable character likable; don't take shortcuts with some deus ex machina that turns him into one of the oppressed and make him out to be the Prawn Jesus despite being self-serving every step of the way.



> Of course gi joe is art! so is dbe, even if it's bad, or superficial, selling out.



See above.



> I hate to use the word elitist, but this is one of the more thoughtfully done movies recently ,and you are hating on it mostly, from what i see, cause it has some mass appeal.



No, I'm "hating" on the movie because there was nothing particularly thoughtful about it, yet fans are acting as if it was such a deep movie. It was a decent action flick.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I know that anything created is arguably art. What I'm saying is why do we treat the label of "art" (i.e. an "artsy" film) as praise if anything is art by mere virtue of having been made? The word "art" colloquially implies a certain expertise and excellence so to use it as tacitly as you guys are undermines the designation. You can't claim that everything is art while simultaneously asserting that some things are "TRUE art;" it's be no different than claiming some food is more "food-like" than others or TRUE food.



some food and art is less inspired then other examples, some are purely functional.  



> Doesn't it defeat the "OMG THIS MOVIE IS SO ORIGINAL" fervor if it's a Sci-fi staple and the EXACT premise was done 20 years ago?



isn't there a saying that goes, "there is no original story" or something like that?



> I know what I'll do: I'm making a ninja epic set against the Bolshevik Revolution. This is so clever and original, amirite?



I don't know what the bolshevik revoloution is, but if you can make it work, it probably would be clever and original.



> It's completely cheesy. The guy was a xenophobic, contemptible twat throughout the entire movie but I'm supposed to see his "humanity" because he makes shitty origami for his wife? You want my sympathy?



I don't see the movie clearing him of his previous asshattery.  at the end he's sort of just lucky to be alive with a slim chance or being cured later.   That's his medicine.


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2009)

Then maybe you should stop wasting your time arguing about a movie you didn't like?

It's not like you're being paid for your opinion.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I shouldn't have omitted "has to."
> 
> What I meant to say was that movies *have to* conform to the same standards of storytelling as novels and any other medium. I wasn't using "conform" as a pejorative here.
> 
> ...



I never said District 9 was anywhere near revolutionary.  Movies are _rarely_ revolutionary.

And Transformers 2 was garbage.  I agree.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2009)

lol, I'm a bit confused now. If any movie is 'art'(personally, I dont think movies can be art. I think aspects WITHIN movies can be art, but whatever), then why do you guys hate movies like DBE, House of the Dead, or any bad movie?

If they are all art, why would you use art to praise District B13 if you can go and praise DBE with that same compliment. Sort of beats the purpose of art...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I'm a bit confused now. If any movie is 'art'(personally, I dont think movies can be art. I think aspects WITHIN movies can be art, but whatever), then why do you guys hate movies like DBE, House of the Dead, or any bad movie?
> 
> If they are all art, why would you use art to praise District B13 if you can go and praise DBE with that same compliment. Sort of beats the purpose of art...



Because it's only art if they like it.


I don't see the big deal since there's nothign special about being art.


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I'm a bit confused now. If any movie is 'art'(personally, I dont think movies can be art. I think aspects WITHIN movies can be art, but whatever), then why do you guys hate movies like DBE, House of the Dead, or any bad movie?
> 
> If they are all art, why would you use art to praise District B13 if you can go and praise DBE with that same compliment. Sort of beats the purpose of art...



Art, by basic definition, is anything created by human creativity. Even if the art is horrible and looks like shit (stick figures for example) its still art.

Those shit movies you listed are the equalvilent of a stick figure or a 6 year old's drawing of his parents. Its shit, but its still art. Art can be shit and art can be genius and art can be mediocre.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 19, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Then maybe you should stop wasting your time arguing about a movie you didn't like?
> 
> It's not like you're being paid for your opinion.



Man, I can never get over how much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you are.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

> Then maybe you should stop wasting your time arguing about a movie you didn't like?



Its called a discussion thread....


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Art, by basic definition, is anything created by human creativity. Even if the art is horrible and looks like shit (stick figures for example) its still art.
> 
> Those shit movies you listed are the equalvilent of a stick figure or a 6 year old's drawing of his parents. Its shit, but its still art. Art can be shit and art can be genius and art can be mediocre.



Then call it good or great art......saying art doesn't help things.


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Then call it good or great art......saying art doesn't help things.



Eh, I could care less. I never used the term 'art' for any movie.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I'm a bit confused now. If any movie is 'art'(personally, I dont think movies can be art. I think aspects WITHIN movies can be art, but whatever), then why do you guys hate movies like DBE, House of the Dead, or any bad movie?
> 
> If they are all art, why would you use art to praise District B13 if you can go and praise DBE with that same compliment. Sort of beats the purpose of art...



because like everything else in the world opinion trumps all art can still be shit its all a matter of taste

and yeah parading through threads about movies you don't like seems kinda silly


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Then call it good or great art......saying art doesn't help things.



I go to film school at the Savannah College of *Art* and Design.  Film is art, whether they're made to be artsy, gross, entertaining, shocking, or what have you.

End of story.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I go to film school at the Savannah College of *Art* and Design.  Film is art, whether they're made to be artsy, gross, entertaining, shocking, or what have you.
> 
> End of story.



Film=art...








_but what about *movies*?_


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I go to film school at the Savannah College of *Art* and Design.  Film is art, whether they're made to be artsy, gross, entertaining, shocking, or what have you.
> 
> End of story.



Oh! Dude! I was checking out that school and I'm considering it. How is the film department? Do you go straight into shooting film in your first couple of weeks?


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 19, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Film=art...
> 
> _but what about *movies*?_


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2009)

Nigerians are fucking mean!  That's an opinion I walked out of the movie with.  Human beings are easily persuaded.  I've never been to Nigeria and I have never knowingly met any Nigerians.  But this movie certainly didn't portray them in a very favorable manner.  Couldn't the writer have made the militia some sort of rebel South African group instead?  What has he got against Nigerians?


----------



## sworder (Aug 20, 2009)

It was boring


----------



## fantzipants (Aug 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You could do maybe the opening bit with him talking, but having the entie first 20-30 minutes of documentary causes us to think thats the style. Then cutting away just feels like a cop-out.
> 
> Also, it ends up basically spoiling the ending that
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Don't take this the wrong way but if i were so picky with films i could never be entertained. Honestly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



... and before you retort with a predictable insult to my intelligence to make your self feel better. It's a gift to be simple.

I thought the ending was good since Christopher did seem like he meant his promise come back and fix him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't bother fancy pants.  Martial liked Dragonball Evolution and that Chun Li Street Fighter movie.  It's obvious that his personal taste is quite different...(Let's just leave it at that.)


----------



## fantzipants (Aug 20, 2009)

who's the chic in your sig btw? usually i prefer latinas but that chic is hot.

and dragon ball? nough said.

for those who haven't seen it. Watch it. It's very enjoyable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2009)

For the love of God, I dont like DBE and ESPECIALLY dont like SF. Don't listen to Rukia, he's a troll.

I'm not saying you shouldnt be entertained by it. Hell, I was entertained by it. My rating of a 2.5/4(as shown in sig) means I'm okay with the movie. I just think that it's being vastly overrated.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Nigerians are fucking mean!  That's an opinion I walked out of the movie with.  Human beings are easily persuaded.  I've never been to Nigeria and I have never knowingly met any Nigerians.  But this movie certainly didn't portray them in a very favorable manner.  Couldn't the writer have made the militia some sort of rebel South African group instead?  What has he got against Nigerians?



I don't have a good disposition of them just because they troll craigslist trying to scam people.



MartialHorror said:


> For the love of God, I dont like DBE and ESPECIALLY dont like SF. Don't listen to Rukia, he's a troll.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldnt be entertained by it. Hell, I was entertained by it. My rating of a 2.5/4(as shown in sig) means I'm okay with the movie. I just think that it's being vastly overrated.



I think you should change your star-rating to five-star... it makes more sense.  4 stars is just too broken.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I think you should change your star-rating to five-star... it makes more sense.  4 stars is just too broken.



I don't understand why he doesn't have a universal rating system. He uses a 4 star scale for his site, used to use a 1-10 scale for the "rate" thread and now he uses a letter scale for that thread.

Be consistent Martial.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 20, 2009)

I've known a few nigerians and they can be awfully nice.  I suppose they are about where most other people are in terms of how nice or mean they can be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2009)

lol, I just like being flexible I guess. 

Before doing official reviews, I used to do 5 star ratings, but rarely went past 4(Jaws was the only exception for many years). When I began writing reviews, I did a 10 rating system. In fact, I rated every aspect from script-to acting-to directing, etc and just did a total.

Now I do 4 because it's easier. 5 Star ratings generally are the equivalent of a 10 rating, and the ratings vary to different people. 

Does a 2.5/5, which usually means average= a 5/10. 5/10 usually is more negative.....so 4 star ratings just seem....easier. 

Of course, I overcomplicate things, so.....


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the letter one but I keep using the 10 scale.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2009)

My mind wanders in unusual directions sometimes while watching movies.  I found myself wondering how the main character in D9 managed to score such an attractive wife.  Bit unrealistic if you ask me.


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2009)

I dunno, I'd be happy to get married to that sexy beast anyday. 

(and I'm serious, that actor is H.O.T.)


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> My mind wanders in unusual directions sometimes while watching movies.  I found myself wondering how the main character in D9 managed to score such an attractive wife.  Bit unrealistic if you ask me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*$                                      $*


----------



## Table (Aug 21, 2009)

The film started off great in my opinion.  It was sort of like the British 'Office' meets Alien.  Towards the middle of the film I was a bit turned off by the excessive gore and just storyline in general, but I think towards the end I surprised myself and ended up thoroughly enjoying the movie.  The ending was perfect, it didn't leave too many questions unanswered, but at the same time left a lot to the imagination of the viewers.

I'm impressed to learn that most of the scenes where they served the eviction notices to the aliens were improvised.  And that one actor played all the aliens.  I'm a big Peter Jackson fan and was very proud of him for producing District 9 :3

Here's hoping for a District 10!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2009)

Bleh, in most movies, the guy isn't usually that handsome. But his love interest is a freaking model!


----------



## Cero (Aug 23, 2009)

What the hell this thread didn't disappear, they made another one :|

Also, seeing it in 2 hours


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 24, 2009)

SIGN DE FOOKIN EVICTION NOTICE!

 10/10, shows what proverty and loss of hope can get you  

As well as what true selflessness is in the end


----------



## Adonis (Aug 24, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> SIGN DE FOOKIN EVICTION NOTICE!
> 
> 10/10, shows what proverty and loss of hope can get you
> 
> As well as what true selflessness is in the end



Selflessness?

The protagonist makes a complete heelfaceturn because to do otherwise would actually be counterproductive and people treat him like Alien Jesus.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Selflessness?
> 
> The protagonist makes a complete heelfaceturn because to do otherwise would actually be counterproductive and people treat him like Alien Jesus.



lol, his character development was so terrible. He starts off as a decent, albeit arrogant, person. He does seem concerned about the rights of the Prawns to a degree. Then suddenly he starts acting like a prick. Then he becomes sympathetic towards the Prawns, then he randomly becomes a selfish asshole, then he starts KILLING PEOPLE to save himself. He takes it way too well(People laughed at the 'He shot at me' line, which shouldn't have been funny), and even though he protects the Prawns, he kills a crapload of soldiers to do it. He never shows any guilt or remorse.

Yet we're supposed to look at him as a Christ-like character who has our complete sympathies. Also, what the hell is he thinking? Even if he gets cured, the fact that he has killed so many people just means that he will be charged for mass murder. He'll never reunite with his wife. 

Jeez, the more I think about this movie, the more confused I am as to why so many people love it. I think this movie has given me more flames for a movie I reviewed POSITIVELY(marginally) ever, when we have shitty development like this.

I personally think most poeple are in love with it due to the hype and marketing campaign. They presume that because there is social commentary that this is "Citizen Kane".....or even Romero's "Dawn of the Dead". Psh, it's closer to the "Dawn of the Dead" remake.

If I had read most of your reviews before seeing this movie, I probably would've disliked it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, his character development was so terrible. He starts off as a decent, albeit arrogant, person. He does seem concerned about the rights of the Prawns to a degree. Then suddenly he starts acting like a prick. Then he becomes sympathetic towards the Prawns, then he randomly becomes a selfish asshole, then he starts KILLING PEOPLE to save himself. He takes it way too well(People laughed at the 'He shot at me' line, which shouldn't have been funny), and even though he protects the Prawns, he kills a crapload of soldiers to do it. He never shows any guilt or remorse.
> 
> Yet we're supposed to look at him as a Christ-like character who has our complete sympathies. Also, what the hell is he thinking? Even if he gets cured, the fact that he has killed so many people just means that he will be charged for mass murder. He'll never reunite with his wife.
> 
> ...


I don't know. In the beginning he didn't seem to care much about the prawns.he just seem like a guy who was just doing his job.During the middle i'm guessing he lost it because of whats was happening to him(he may have even thought the prawns were to blame since it was their technology) and decided to do whatever it takes to get back to normal.The man lost his life.i don't know if i'd handle the situation better or worse then he did to be honest.

The main character wasn't the only element that made this movie great.iI also liked the environment,creativity,and realism(well as real as a story with aliens can get)


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know. In the beginning he didn't seem to care much about the prawns.he just seem like a guy who was just doing his job.During the middle i'm guessing he lost it because of whats was happening to him(he may have even thought the prawns were to blame since it was their technology) and decided to do whatever it takes to get back to normal.The man lost his life.i don't know if i'd handle the situation better or worse then he did to be honest.
> 
> The main character wasn't the only element that made this movie great.iI also liked the environment,creativity,and realism(well as real as a story with aliens can get)



In the beginning, he treated the Prawns like anyone would treat a normal person who's about to be evicted. May I remind you that he didnt like the idea of the military bringing guns and harming the prawns. 

Yeah, in the middle he was clearly losing it, but the director made the mistake in making light of the situation. Him killing people is actually realistic. But they should've focused on that a big more. 

But the ending was stupid. Well shot, but stupid. People keep saying he was being selfless and he had *positive* development, but he was killing people left and right. Are we supposed to accept the prawns as more deserving to live than the humans? It would be an interesting concept if explored, but it wasn't. 

I thought the movie fumbled with realism as well. Unless it is that easy to break out(and in) a military base and somehow avoid capture even though you wouldn't have any training to do so. Hell, he even kept using his cell phone so he wasn't that smart. 

But the social commentary both made it and ruined it. Good social commentary shouldn't be shoved down our throats. If it was, "Hell of the Living Dead" would be a classic......


----------



## Kei (Aug 24, 2009)

It a really good movie!! I liked it and I'm not a big fan of scifi


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 24, 2009)

Saw this earlier today.

Excellent movie, probably the best one I've seen this summer.
The initial documentary style might not have appealed to everyone, one of my friends I saw it with mentioned he found it particularly unappealing, but I thought it functioned well as a lead in. The transition between documentary perspective and regular perspective was also pretty smooth, which may have contributed to that.

The gore during the mutation sequences was a bit over the top, even for a person like me who isn't easily phased by such things, but I suppose that contributes to the sense of realism it was attempting to portray.

Special effects were excellent, but that was pretty much a given anyway. 
Action scenes were generally well done, though the power of the mech was rather inconsistent, considering it went from being able to deflect every shot with some magnet mechanism to being damaged from regular arms fire. Still, the first time it booted up made for one of two "shit just got real" moments, and it finally provided a means for dispatching the mercenaries and the arms dealers, who by then were quite hateable, do it works out. 

Other then that, you have the expected theme of rascism, which was actually handled better then I thought it was going to be. I went in expecting it to be the typical "humans are stupid intolerant bastards just because" message, but the reports at the beginning of how the Prawns themselves vandalized property and apparently even killed people gave the general disdain of them some justification. I particularly liked the bits here and there about the human rights groups protesting the treatment of the Prawns, as my time in the Cafe has convinced me that this would be a realistic reaction. 

One thing that was a bit disappointing was that the Prawns themselves all but vanished after the eviction scenes. After that, other than the occasional appearance as a background feature, all but Christopher and his son basically disappeared. It would have been nice to at least see a few scrambling from the firefights in the last third of the film, and it would have made the final climactic scene seem less of a random lcky occurence.

So all in all, excellent flick, worth seeing, enjoyed myself.



MartialHorror said:


> People keep saying he was being selfless and he had *positive* development, but he was killing people left and right. Are we supposed to accept the prawns as more deserving to live than the humans? It would be an interesting concept if explored, but it wasn't.



Every person he killed was also trying to kill him. I don't see anything to be explored there morally, since all the killing was done in self defense. It just so happened no Prawns ever tried to attack him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 24, 2009)

the dude was fuckin pissed..he bashed christopher over the head with a shovel..he went back..because he knew he wanted to get them home..even though for all he knew his chances were down the drain anyway. He did what was right. And even if it did turn out that he did it only cause there was nothing else to do, that was a beautiful thing.

Loved when the mecha got revenge too


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Saw this earlier today.
> 
> Excellent movie, probably the best one I've seen this summer.
> The initial documentary style might not have appealed to everyone, one of my friends I saw it with mentioned he found it particularly unappealing, but I thought it functioned well as a lead in. The transition between documentary perspective and regular perspective was also pretty smooth, which may have contributed to that.
> ...



I seem to remember Prawns attacking him earlier in the movie. I also seem to remember Prawns killing military guys earlier in the movie. But we're supposed to feel bad for them, not the military guys.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually we're just supposed to drown in the hopelessness that is the confusion of the human condition, its not about humans being "evil", its about what they might possibly do in a situation like this...covert cover ups and ultra shady behavior is nothing new to this society. Especially considering these are aliens, which humans would have no idea how to tackle and thus do what they do best in a situation that is not under their control, which is contain, destroy and order.

They were all in confusion as to how to tackle the prawn, the slumdwellers accepted them as new kinds of poor folk...human rights groups did what they did, other humans hated them, that's why they were being relocated in the first place..they were also being exterminated in order to not continue to populate..therefore it was an entire mess in short. Of course they'd be taken advantage of, when you actually know what the name of the movie is supposed to signify. 

It happend in the real life "trail of tears",if you look back unto real human history its not hard to see why we seem like assholes in the movie, they were not here of their own violition, and they did destoy and loot and kill..but there could be no order anyway with how the problem was tackled..or atleast more specifically, where they landed.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I seem to remember Prawns attacking him earlier in the movie.



Aside from Christopher's partner, whose death was used to emphasize the cruelness and lack of empathy of the mercenaries, I only remember a few being unruly toward him.



> I also seem to remember Prawns killing military guys earlier in the movie. But we're supposed to feel bad for them, not the military guys.



There was that one guy who lost an arm, and then the incident with Christopher's partner. Those are the only two incidents I recall.

Both are pretty much negated by the MNU guys acting like assholes, while the Prawn are largely portrayed as either abused, pathetic, or both.


----------



## kman4007 (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw this movie yesterday and it was fucking amazing lately most movies haven't been good so I was a bit skeptical at first but I was impressed by it. It was rated 3.5/4 were I live it got good reviews.


----------



## Sinai (Aug 25, 2009)

It was a great movie. Great plot and effects. I loved the mecha ass-kicking too, lol.

 My favorite movie of the summer behind Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah...finally after reading some opinions over here and getting some free time i saw this movie and i gotta say...i liked it alot! 
The fact that there are computerized and speciall effects aliens is the less on this movie...Just how the movie develops and how the plot is so interesting, it completely overcomes the fact that could be great expectation regarding the appearance of the aliens.
In the end...one of the most interesting and entertaining movies i've been seeing this summer. Alot more then i expected from it.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Aside from Christopher's partner, whose death was used to emphasize the cruelness and lack of empathy of the mercenaries, I only remember a few being unruly toward him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Only a few, true. I guess I mainly refered to the scenes of them attacking the mercenaries.

2) The main scene I remember is when a Prawn kicks some guy, killing him. They shoot the Prawn and more Prawns come, but then he throws cat food at him.

3) The Prawns are portrayed like the military thinks them to be: Savages. They are easily angered, and when they are angered, they kill(or throw people around). That's the ironic thing. We're supposed to hate the military for how they treat the Prawns when the Prawns appear to be everything the Military judges them to be.


----------



## Ulio (Aug 25, 2009)

ME and my bro are to sci fi fans but we loved the movie.

The actor who plays Vicus is amazing. He does some of the best south african accent I heard.

Who here thinks District 9 had the best trailers ever.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 3) The Prawns are portrayed like the military thinks them to be: Savages. They are easily angered, and when they are angered, they kill(or throw people around). That's the ironic thing. We're supposed to hate the military for how they treat the Prawns when the Prawns appear to be everything the Military judges them to be.



remember the beginning was created by the mnu as part of their propoganda against prawns and their former worker.


----------



## Tex (Aug 26, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> remember the beginning was created by the mnu as part of their propoganda against prawns and their former worker.



Not to mention the fact that they had been living in the slums for what? 20 years? I'd be pissed if I was in that hell hole for 20 years.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 26, 2009)

i hope there is a sequel. this was such a great movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> remember the beginning was created by the mnu as part of their propoganda against prawns and their former worker.



That's true I guess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2009)

escamoh said:


> i hope there is a sequel. this was such a great movie



if their isn't then that guy got screwed(don't worry we'll come back in 3 years)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 27, 2009)

speaking of sequels, any word on a cloverfield sequel?


----------



## Penance (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering...


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> speaking of sequels, any word on a cloverfield sequel?



I never saw Cloverfield, but does the ending for that scream sequel as well?


----------



## aeclasik (Aug 28, 2009)

i think district 9 is one of the best sci-fi movies in recent years, the originality of it is what really pulled me in, sure some could argue it's based off the short story, alive in joberg, but that was also created by niell blomkamp. nonetheless, the late 70's had star wars, late 80's had aliens, late 90's had the matrix...i think the late 09's now have district 9. only other movie i could see topping this is james cameron's avatar, but who knows?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> I never saw Cloverfield, but does the ending for that scream sequel as well?



cloverfield is a real fun abrams movie, and almost all his stories require multiple parts, they never _just end_.  cloverfield definitely could use some elaboration.


----------



## Watchman (Aug 28, 2009)

Blargh. I was certain the release date in the UK was today, and was totally hyped up to see this film, but they've pushed it back to the 4th of September for some random reason.


----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2009)

District 9 was the best movie i saw all summer so far. I saw it the day it came out, but couldn't say anything because i was banned. :fail


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2009)

great movie.

hope they don't run this into the ground


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 4, 2009)

i'm watching it tonight !


----------



## Migooki (Sep 4, 2009)

I have yet to watch it.. it's not coming to the movies here until October, and I really wanna watch it there instead of pirating it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2009)

I feel bad for trashing this after watching "Gamer".......


----------



## Rika (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw it. 

I really loved it. Good to see quality films coming out from my home country.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2009)

Absolutely cracking film, just came out here yesterday. I thought I watched it the right way which was not to get sucked in by shit like 'social commentary' and simply take all that for what I believe it was - humour to lighten the atmosphere. I don't think it is subjective to say that it is a film that is far from grounded in realism, felt more like a comic-style parallel universe ffs. With regards to that, I don't think most of the criticism flung at it holds up. I think I read someone who thought the Nigerians were involved in some kind of racial subtext..  it's just a Nigerian joke, but you might not have got that if you were American (no offence to the culturally savvy Yank). Mixed humour with action with an interesting enough story in a great way.. one of the best sci-fi's in ages.


----------



## Chee (Sep 6, 2009)

> The military guy was a shit villain. The extent of his personality (being a cunt) is established at the beginning of the movie (seemed more promising at first). It was touches like this ("I love watching Prawns die") that further take away a sense of realism and propel this into a B-movie style. However it is not all bad, and it can be quite charming.



Didn't care for that character either. And the wife's dad character as well.

I think that there are some flaws in this movie, but it certainly doesn't make it a bad film. One of the best alien films I've seen in a while.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> if their isn't then that guy got screwed(don't worry we'll come back in 3 years)




Assuming the spaceship travels near the speed of light, 3 years to its passengers is tantamount to probably thousands of years on Earth. So yeah, that prawn guy is screwed. 

Btw, this movie is now available if you use xunlei/thunder. I checked. It's small-sized (450mb in rmvb format), good quality and with english subtitles. Anyone interested can VM me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 6, 2009)

can u direct me to said film


----------



## Watchman (Sep 6, 2009)

Eh, watched it recently, was massively disappointed. Wikel was pretty bloody unlikeable the entire time, and his "redemption" moment came too late for me to actually give a shit.

The whole movie just came across as one huge informercial on why Racism is wrong, and though I knew going into the cinema that there would obviously be some references to that concept, it was so bloody saturated in it that halfway through the "evict the Prawns" scene I was already sick of it.


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2009)

I also didn't really think it was that great.  It was enjoyable, but I was expecting more...

The movie was funny, now I'm not sure it was meant to be funny.  It didn't feel like I should be laughing at parts where I was...

Also, I felt emotionally unattached to the characters.  There were parts where it was clearly a sad moment, but I just didn't feel sad for them...  Acting wise, I didn't like the lead role, he said "fuck" way too much, yes I realise he was probably pretty terrified, but surely his vocabulary could have been a little less limited.

The special effects were fantastic and for once I didn't feel they were over the top.  It seemed pretty realistic and most the time the effects were needed and not just there to show they could be there.

The ending of the film was pretty dull, it just begged for a sequel which I'm sure it will get.

As someone said before, the villian was poor.  He had almost no dialogue, no intelligent and lasted alot longer than he should have, why he wasn't killed earlier on I have no clue.


But it wasn't a bad movie, I was just expecting alot more...


6/10


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I also didn't really think it was that great.  It was enjoyable, but I was expecting more...
> 
> The movie was funny, now I'm not sure it was meant to be funny.  It didn't feel like I should be laughing at parts where I was...
> 
> ...


i was wondering this as well

there were many possibilities to end his life, before they did

i wish he died sooner, but i guess saving it for the end was good enough


----------



## chacan (Sep 6, 2009)

i thought the movie would be great when i watched the trailer .
i got interested due to those documentry type of scences . otherwise i didnt like the movie . it was not much different from all other alien genre movies


----------



## Chee (Sep 6, 2009)

chacan said:


> i thought the movie would be great when i watched the trailer .
> i got interested due to those documentry type of scences . otherwise i didnt like the movie . it was not much different from all other alien genre movies



Yup. It's just like all the other alien movies, they trap people inside a spaceship, killing them off one by one and they befriend little kids and let them fly on their bicycles. District 9 is TOTALLY like that.


----------



## chacan (Sep 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yup. It's just like all the other alien movies, they trap people inside a spaceship, killing them off one by one and they befriend little kids and let them fly on their bicycles. District 9 is TOTALLY like that.



well alien series was better if thats what u are saying lol


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 6, 2009)

Wikus improvised pretty much all of his dialogue. He was brilliant in it. I loved the film personally, I marked out when the alien weapons came into use.


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2009)

chacan said:


> well alien series was better if thats what u are saying lol



No. That's not what I'm saying. Alien is good, but you totally missed the E.T. reference. _lol._


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2009)

My date forced us to leave after the initial sequence. 

I was so disappointed.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 7, 2009)

Klue said:


> My date forced us to leave after the initial sequence.
> 
> I was so disappointed.



Whipped


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 7, 2009)

Klue said:


> My date forced us to leave after the initial sequence.
> 
> I was so disappointed.



never heard of falcon punch?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Sep 7, 2009)

Incredible movie. Best I've seen all year, and probably the best in years.


----------



## Calm (Sep 7, 2009)

The movie was amazing. I especially enjoyed how the aliens were actually intelligent in the sense that they were so different from humans (they showed fear of humans, friendship of their own alien kind , and love for their offspring).  The weapons were awesome as well 

 I just hope people get to watch it, really 10/10 movie


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2009)

Since DVDRip is out for some time, is there a chance for some cool GIFs from this amazing movie? I need 3 GIFs for my sig, calm one and two action, under 1mb each 

//HbS


----------



## olaf (Sep 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Didn't care for that character either. And the wife's dad character as well.


I actually found her character interesting. yes, she did not have much screentime, and her character was undeveloped as hell. But that scene at the end, the one with flower, I felt so much for her.



Yasha said:


> Btw, this movie is now available if you use xunlei/thunder. I checked. It's small-sized (450mb in rmvb format), good quality and with english subtitles. Anyone interested can VM me.


eww rmvb

watching in fullscreen on some big LCD monitor is a crime to the eyes. not to mention special effects don't look that impressive

and since dvdrip (r5 actually, but I'm not sure how many of you even know what that means) is about 1,5 gb, and rmvb is 450 mb. god, it has too look atrocious


----------



## Vanity (Sep 8, 2009)

I had seen posters for this movie around my city but I had no idea what it was about. XD Some people told me I should watch it though now.

It's still in theatres right?


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I actually found her character interesting. yes, she did not have much screentime, and her character was undeveloped as hell. But that scene at the end, the one with flower, I felt so much for her.



No, I meant her dad. I loved the wife character, I just didn't care for the sterotypical asshole father-in-law.

Oh, AND I ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR SET. *fangasms*


----------



## olaf (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Creator (Sep 9, 2009)

Saw the movie on Monday. Absolutely fantastic. 

Unlike most alien related films, this was absolutely mouth watering. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Best past was when the guy blew those people up in the bionic suit and blew the soldiers up into small fragments. I laughed at those. 

You have to have a sick sense of honour to laugh at people getting blow up into fragments.




Nicely spaced out story aswell. Not to fast, not too slow. Nice.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 9, 2009)

Creator said:


> Saw the movie on Monday. Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Unlike most alien related films, this was absolutely mouth watering.
> 
> ...



I agree, it was well done.

Ended a bit soon for me though.


----------



## Creator (Sep 9, 2009)

Matt Perry said:


> I agree, it was well done.
> 
> Ended a bit soon for me though.



I think the ending was done nicely. 

It left in a bit of a cliffhanger. Which is good. In most movies you see the time skip forward and see the conclusion, and its sometimes not fun. But this, it left you in a major cliffhanger. 

Now if they produce a sequal, no matter how bad it is, you would want to see it because you want to know how it ended.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 9, 2009)

Creator said:


> I think the ending was done nicely.
> 
> It left in a bit of a cliffhanger. Which is good. In most movies you see the time skip forward and see the conclusion, and its sometimes not fun. But this, it left you in a major cliffhanger.
> 
> Now if they produce a sequal, no matter how bad it is, you would want to see it because you want to know how it ended.



Would it be ideal to end it with another movie?


----------



## Creator (Sep 9, 2009)

Matt Perry said:


> Would it be ideal to end it with another movie?



In my personal opinion, they shouldnt make a sequal. Simple because sequals have a history of getting poorer. 

As to whether it will be ideal to end it with another movie. No. This should be the end.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 9, 2009)

the movie could use one sequel, but no more  

they had kids in those mirror pictures , right?


----------



## Creator (Sep 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> the movie could use one sequel, but no more
> 
> they had kids in those mirror pictures , right?



Any sequal will ruin it i think. 

Yah, i think she was pregnant as he was appointed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the beginnig whn his wife went 'I didnt expect that to happen to him. He was changed. There was something different about him' or something along those lines, i thought he went Hilter on the aliens and went on a mass genecide.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 9, 2009)

It's fucking SEQUEL!!!

Seriously, I hate correcting peoples' grammar, but what's with this recent trend of adding an "a" everywhere?! It's IndEpendant. It's DefinItely! It's SequEl!!



... *cough*  Anyway, just saw this yesterday in the cinema (as I pay for my films ) and it was fucking wicked. My boyfriend didn't like it because he found the unsubtle message about how we treat immigrants and our xenophobia towards others to be really laid-on thick, which is true. But at the same time, it worked. This film was overall just amazing. Really enjoyed it. The CGI was terrific too.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2009)

I would LOVE a sequel.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 9, 2009)

Catterix said:


> It's fucking SEQUEL!!!
> 
> Seriously, I hate correcting peoples' grammar, but what's with this recent trend of adding an "a" everywhere?! It's IndEpendant. It's DefinItely! It's SequEl!!
> 
> ...



Independent.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 9, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Independent.



Very good 

I had hoped people would pick up on that.

Didn't turn out to be as funny as I'd hoped


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm leaving the house to go see it in a few minutes.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I would LOVE a sequel.



Same here. For Wikus's sake.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Same here. For Wikus's sake.



Yeah, me too.

I just got back from seeing it. Really great movie.  Very interesting, original, and it makes you think a lot about issues. I really do wonder how we'd treat aliens if they showed up on our planet.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice to know you enjoyed it KY 

Yeah, if movies are anything to go by, in an alien invasion we as a human race would die in our millions before Americans came along and saved the day at the last moment


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Same here. For Wikus's sake.



I dunno about you guys but Sharlto Copley is H.O.T.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> I dunno about you guys but Sharlto Copley is H.O.T.



Well I'm a guy and I don't float that way. But yeah he was great in the movie. Not a bad way to start off a career. This is only is 2nd flick. After this, he should be getting a shit load of movie offers. And I shall watch the good ones.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> I dunno about you guys but Sharlto Copley is H.O.T.



Actually I ended up finding him kind of hot too.  Strangely. XD

I had never heard of him before....it's nice that less known actors sometimes get a chance like this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 10, 2009)

what a dump - just rip of all other movies in 10 last years and that's enough to be "original" work in 2009.


----------



## olaf (Sep 10, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> what a dump - just rip of all other movies in 10 last years and that's enough to be "original" work in 2009.


yeah, because every other movie that came out in last years is soooooooo original and not riping off older movies

besides, it wasn't blatant riping off, it was reusing motifs from older movies and putting them neatly together in a way that made it look fresh

learn to properly criticise


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2009)

lol. That's hilarious. XD



Hatifnatten said:


> what a dump - just rip of all other movies in 10 last years and that's enough to be "original" work in 2009.



Well it's honestly pretty impossible to be 100% original with ANYTHING these days. To me it was pretty original though...but then again I probably don't watch quite as many Sci-Fi movies as some people.


----------



## olaf (Sep 10, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. That's hilarious. XD


I saw couple more on 4chan's /tv/ but I didn't save them before they were gone


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 10, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion that this movie is over-rated after watching it a second time and not liking it one bit. The acting was horrible. The documentary style was pointless. I've seen the first Matrix 15 times, and I still love it. This movie, I can't but help but fall asleep.


----------



## Chee (Sep 10, 2009)

I REALLY don't see how District 9 is not original as so many claim.

I have never seen an alien film before where they are stuck in camps and are just trying to get home but the humans won't let them.

The only closet thing to that is E.T. and those two films are executed so differently, its not even comparable.

People keep on bringing up these ridiculous camparisons that can be fitted to almost every single movie known to man (I'm pointing at you X-Men comparison).


I lol'd.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I saw couple more on 4chan's /tv/ but I didn't save them before they were gone



That's too bad. Perhaps someone will post them again.



R00t_Decision said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this movie is over-rated after watching it a second time and not liking it one bit. The acting was horrible. The documentary style was pointless. I've seen the first Matrix 15 times, and I still love it. This movie, I can't but help but fall asleep.



Well I guess that is your opinion but I didn't really see how the acting was bad. It was meant to be like a documentary and that's how it came off.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 10, 2009)

People will forget this movie existed once the hype dies down, just like all the rest. My opinion is actually shared by many reviewers and sentiments that have rated the movie high marks. There's just something about this movie that bothers even those who rate it highly, I give it high marks myself, but I'm still not a fan.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 10, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this movie is over-rated after watching it a second time *and not liking it one bit*. *The acting was horrible.* The documentary style was pointless. I've seen the first Matrix 15 times, and I still love it. *This movie, I can't but help but fall asleep.*





R00t_Decision said:


> People will forget this movie existed once the hype dies down, just like all the rest. My opinion is actually shared by many reviewers and sentiments that have rated the movie high marks. There's just something about this movie that bothers even those who rate it highly, *I give it high marks myself*, but I'm still not a fan.



You're not making any sense at all I'm afraid.


----------



## Pacifista (Sep 11, 2009)

I've also heard that it's not as original as people claim it to be, but as said in this thread already, that's very hard to do in this day and age. However, I think District 9 does a good job of presenting those different themes in a different way. It makes them it's own brand. Not exactly 100% new and fresh out of the oven of never seen before, but themes mixed together and shown in a pretty neat package.

That said, I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> You're not making any sense at all I'm afraid.


You're comment is stupid I'm afraid, you pull quotes out context and try to unravel some comment out of it.  I'm not sure if this is your thing, or you're just a one sentence pony, but I'll explain myself just for you and I'll be blunt.

You can appreciate a film for it's art and it's excellent achievement, but that doesn't mean you have to be a fan of the film or enjoy it. As a film, it stands out, it gets high marks, I can't fault it because it's not horrible. However, I'm not a fan, and the film just becomes boring.

I wonder if you can wrap your head around that, or perhaps this won't make sense either.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not taking anything out of context. Your comments are difficult to reconcile - particularly to come to the conclusion that you think the film is technically excellent, even though you're convinced that you're articulating this perfectly. 



R00t_Decision said:


> I expected more..... I'm kind of disappointed.  *Is it original, maybe, does it do anything new; not really.* *Aside from the poor closing act and some annoying acting, it's not a film I would watch again.* It doesn't reach the higher level of suspense Aliens did, or the intellectual level of Blade Runner or the terrific revamp of this years Star Wars` action. Sadly I thought it would, I guess those HD 1080P trailers on youtube make everything look good in 3 minutes.





R00t_Decision said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this movie is over-rated after watching it a second time and not liking it one bit. The acting was horrible. The documentary style was pointless. I've seen the first Matrix 15 times, and I still love it. This movie, I can't but help but fall asleep.



The bolded sentences are just nonsense. But I don't see how a movie can be brilliantly executed and qualify as good art yet have horrible acting, a pointless style and be an overall disappointment. I have seen movies that were excellent which I didn't have a lot of fun with, but I was _far_ from falling asleep while watching them and definitely wouldn't say 'I can't fault it' where I thought the acting was terrible. I understand that you became defensive when I criticised your lack of cohesion but you should definitely explain things better. It sounds like you're unsure about what you think of the movie to me.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I'm not taking anything out of context. Your comments are difficult to reconcile - particularly to come to the conclusion that you think the film is technically excellent, even though you're convinced that you're articulating this perfectly.
> 
> The *bolded* sentences are just nonsense. But I don't see how a movie can be brilliantly executed and qualify as good art yet have horrible acting, a pointless style and be an overall disappointment. I have seen movies that were excellent which I didn't have a lot of fun with, but I was _far_ from falling asleep while watching them and definitely wouldn't say 'I can't fault it' where I thought the acting was terrible. I understand that you became *defensive* when I *criticised *your lack of cohesion but you should definitely explain things better. It sounds like you're unsure about what you think of the movie to me.


Now you're quoting something I wrote a month ago, and criticizing that? What the hell is your point? 

Yes it's technically excellent, you know all those little attributes that make a movie. This film has action packed scenes, sci-fi innuendos and great 3d animation. So what? Am I supposed to say Whoopdee! doo!!!  

They make perfect sense, defensive, of course, you're picking apart things that actually make sense, is absurd. In fact, what you quoted doesn't even make sense with what you're saying. 



erictheking said:


> It sounds like you're unsure about what you think of the movie to me.


Actually I'm unsure about what this movie is suppose to drive home to me. 
I found the ending rather bland.

Oh yeah, if you wanna know what I qualify high marks for this, I give it a 6/10.


----------



## olaf (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 14, 2009)

There is no drama, perfect argumentative banter. Which involves defensive behaviour. A higher degree of intellectual pedigree requires to assert what's solid discussion and what's irrefutable garbage.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 15, 2009)

I just saw the movie and thought it was really good. the first 3/4 of the movie was not too much to my liking, but the end more than made up for it. I did not like the lead character/actor but he grew on me as the movie progressed. Special effects were brilliant....was not expecting much. The robot battle scenes were epic and I loved how graphic the death scenes were- people bodies exploding into a million pieces and shit.

Most of the aliens seemed a bit too primitive and I swear that little alien kid seemed to be the smartest of the bunch. A sequel will probably ruin it for me, but I would love to see the aliens come back and kick ass. One freaking robot did so much damage....imagine what an army of those could do


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 27, 2009)

the movie came out a week early and i was excited to watch it at last. it didn't disappoint me. i had no idea there were going to be aliens! but wtf is with the fuel giving such a dangerous side effect such as changing dna?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 27, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> the movie came out a week early and i was excited to watch it at last. it didn't disappoint me. i had no idea there were going to be aliens! but wtf is with the fuel giving such a dangerous side effect such as changing dna?



Wow you must have known next to nothing about the movie before watching it if you didn't even know that it's about aliens before watching it. XD

Anyway, the fuel giving a dangerous side effect like changing our DNA....well, that's just because it's something alien and alien stuff doesn't act like human stuff. Not to mention that fuel was obviously very special and powerful.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 27, 2009)

only thing i knew was that it had to do with africans and refugees.

and if i was a scientist in that movie, i would've dumped the weapons project and focus on that fuel. 

wasn't it a little bothersome how little the main character didn't empathize with the alien padre?


----------



## batanga (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved this film so much, amazing stuff. I also learned the guy who plays Wikus improvised all of his lines, none of it was scripted.

Wikus is my hero, prawns for life!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> only thing i knew was that it had to do with africans and refugees.
> 
> and if i was a scientist in that movie, i would've dumped the weapons project and focus on that fuel.
> 
> wasn't it a little bothersome how little the main character didn't empathize with the alien padre?



didn't he in the end?

district 10 get:ho


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 27, 2009)

good movie 9/10


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

batanga said:


> I loved this film so much, amazing stuff. I also learned the guy who plays Wikus improvised all of his lines, none of it was scripted.
> 
> Wikus is my hero, prawns for life!



He's going to be in the A-Team.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 27, 2009)

Downloaded a bluray rip and just finished watching it. That was my first time seeing it before and I thought it was really good. Especially for a lower budget movie.

Is there suppose to be a District 10?


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

There should be, this movie was a success in the box office so a sequel is likely. I just hope that the sequel is good.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> There should be, this movie was a success in the box office so a sequel is likely. I just hope that the sequel is good.



Has Peter Jackson ever made a movie that was actually crap?

I haven't seen all his movies but I can't think of one that was crap from what I know.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Has Peter Jackson ever made a movie that was actually crap?
> 
> I haven't seen all his movies but I can't think of one that was crap from what I know.



Peter Jackson produced this film, he didn't make it.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> Peter Jackson produced this film, he didn't make it.



Alright. I always get kind of confused. XD


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 28, 2009)

A-team? excellent


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2009)

It's such an outstanding movie. The prawns were just great. Even the camera movement blended well.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 30, 2009)

at some moments i let myself believe we had prawns in south africa and i've been living under a rock


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 6, 2010)

Picked up the Blu-ray recently, and I was surprised rewatching it to see just how mean-spirited it starts out as. Key-example being the prawn abortions, seeing Wikus face light up as he pulled the plugs knowing it would look good to his superiors and giving his intern-guy a "souvenir." They also linger on the shack as it's content started popping and crackling when they set it ablaze.

Also, I think Neil Blomkamp would be a much better fit for a Half-Life movie than a Halo movie.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2010)

I actually LOL'd at the South Africans being racist to the Aliens.  You would they would feel their pain.  But their excuse was....I understand if they're from another country but they're not even from this planet.  Oh man


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Picked up the Blu-ray recently, and I was surprised rewatching it to see just how mean-spirited it starts out as. Key-example being the prawn abortions, seeing Wikus face light up as he pulled the plugs knowing it would look good to his superiors and giving his intern-guy a "souvenir." They also linger on the shack as it's content started popping and crackling when they set it ablaze.
> 
> Also, I think Neil Blomkamp would be a much better fit for a Half-Life movie than a Halo movie.



yeha he was definitely not pro-alien life at all. i was thinking he was a pretty big d-bag throughout the movie


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 6, 2010)

Sharlto Copley


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

The main guy in the movie was an utter asshole, even in the end he only came back because the Humans wouldn't let him live.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 6, 2010)

Christopher. <3


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

christopher! that's an awesome picture. just needs baby. it'd be sweet to see baby exploring his home planet


----------



## Migooki (Jan 6, 2010)

Yess.. the baby was one of the best characters in the movie.
Probably because I'm a sucker for cute strange things.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> yeha he was definitely not pro-alien life at all. i was thinking he was a pretty big d-bag throughout the movie



IF you are referring to Wikus; he might not have been exactly pro-alien according to politically correct standards most people adhere to, but in the situation presented the Prawns were not given any sort of rights or consideration to even be defined as correct.  To me he is the only person even willing to relent enough to give them a somewhat slight interest and consideration above everyone else.  Humans are not kind and willing to treat them with any sort of decency whatsoever. 

He might have been a d-bag to you but everyone else in the film was a whole lot worse.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 25, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> christopher! that's an awesome picture. just needs baby. it'd be sweet to see baby exploring his home planet



Awww. Too bad we don't know what their home planet looks like.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 25, 2010)

it'd be so boss if it's super clean and modern looking compared to the slums they were living in.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

So sexy. 



KillerFan said:


> it'd be so boss if it's super clean and modern looking compared to the slums they were living in.



Yea, their guns and computer programming are very sleek so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 25, 2010)

i want to buy this movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought it immediately. 

Wanted to watch that sex bucket over and over again.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 25, 2010)

i loved his improv in the beginning of the movie when he's going around the ghetto and man, he was such a goof ball


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

He improved throughout the movie.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 26, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> it'd be so boss if it's super clean and modern looking compared to the slums they were living in.



Yeah....besides they built a ship that could get them all the way to Earth. Humans certainly don't have that. LOL.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

i like him been asshole and slowly been nice guy at end and shit


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> So sexy.


Dude has some hairy forearms.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 27, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Dude has some hairy forearms.



It's okay on him.

Does he have chest hair though?

I don't like chest hair.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2010)

Fawkin' prawns in mah fookin' movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's okay on him.
> 
> Does he have chest hair though?
> 
> I don't like chest hair.



Chest hair is fucking amazing. 

Just not when a man starts looking like a gorilla though...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2010)

this movie lacks vuvuzela


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> this movie lacks vuvuzela



But it does have a BRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMM sound.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Chest hair is fucking amazing.
> 
> Just not when a man starts looking like a gorilla though...



Well, I could get used to it possibly.....but yeah it's not something that really does it for me. LOL. Not facial hair either(in most cases, looks good on the odd person to me).

I'm fine with it other places.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well, I could get used to it possibly.....but yeah it's not something that really does it for me. LOL. Not facial hair either(in most cases, looks good on the odd person to me).
> 
> I'm fine with it other places.



you like teh hairless men aye?:ho


----------



## Vanity (Jun 28, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> you like teh hairless men aye?:ho



lol. Well I think it's obvious that I'm more partial to the slightly feminine types in general.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't stand no facial hair on men, unless they look ugly with it. Most of the time it looks fucking HOT.

Love dat facial hair.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> I can't stand no facial hair on men, unless they look ugly with it. Most of the time it looks fucking HOT.
> 
> Love dat facial hair.



Wut about some tri-color facial hair. A dark brown on one side, lighter on the other, more of a blondish mustache, and red around the chin.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Wut about some tri-color facial hair. A dark brown on one side, lighter on the other, more of a blondish mustache, and red around the chin.



I need pics to pass judgment.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> I need pics to pass judgment.


This is a purely hypothetical matter of course...purely.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> This is a purely hypothetical matter of course...purely.



Then I can't give you a purely hypothetical answer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

I got facial hairs, Chee. :33


----------

